# Mise à jour iMac... bientôt?



## igor57 (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour a tous, désolé je sais bien que le keynotes est a peine terminer, mais j'attend désespérément une MAJ de l'imac pour switché (le modéle actuelle ce fait déja vieu), y a t'il une rumeur sur un prochain keynote? combien de temps faudra t il encore attendre?


----------



## DeepDark (15 Octobre 2008)

Alors là...





En tout cas pas de rumeurs...


----------



## Vincent_è (15 Octobre 2008)

Mdr detendez vous les gars à peine la keynote finie vous êtes ne manque de rumeurs

Nan plus sérieusement, je pense que l'Imac attendra début 2009 et le MacWorld pour se voir refaire une beauté


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Octobre 2008)

à mon avis, janvier 2009


----------



## Vincent_è (15 Octobre 2008)

217ae1 joli timming


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Octobre 2008)

igor57 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, désolé je sais bien que le keynotes est a peine terminer, mais j'attend désespérément une MAJ de l'imac pour switché (le modéle actuelle ce fait déja vieu), y a t'il une rumeur sur un prochain keynote? combien de temps faudra t il encore attendre?


Je comprends (et partage) ton impatience. Moi aussi jai hâte que les iMac soient mis à jour. Mais patience jusquà début 2009. Plus que quelques mois à attendre. Si mon Power Mac ne me lâche pas dici là :casse:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Octobre 2008)

Les imacs actuels me plaisent pas mal !  Je n'ai pas particulièrement envie de les voir disparaître du marché "officiel".


----------



## rains091 (19 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Les imacs actuels me plaisent pas mal !  Je n'ai pas particulièrement envie de les voir disparaître du marché "officiel".



Ce sera une mise à jour interne, pas d'évolution esthétique à attendre.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

je ne vois pas quels changements l'imac pourrait avoir

si c'est juste pour changer de processeur ca n'a pas de sens

et la carte graphique avait deja change

ils ne vont pas non plus l'amincir


a l'inverse, le mac mini a besoin de se faire rebooster un peu


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> je ne vois pas quels changements l'imac pourrait avoir
> 
> si c'est juste pour changer de processeur ca n'a pas de sens
> 
> ...


Cest vrai. Mais de toutes façons mes finances actuelles me permettraient difficilement lacquisition dun iMac alors jattends un peu. Quoique si sur le refurb 




naruto95 a dit:


> a l'inverse, le mac mini a besoin de se faire rebooster un peu


Oui mais cest bizarre jai limpression quApple ne croit pas vraiment au Mac mini. Me trompé-je ?


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

Si tout passe en NVidia, je maudis Apple pour 20 ans !


----------



## Ptimouss (19 Octobre 2008)

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/40031/ac_dc_icones_et_rumeurs_d_imac/


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Octobre 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/40031/ac_dc_icones_et_rumeurs_d_imac/


Merci pour le lien. Nous verrons bien


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Si tout passe en NVidia, je maudis Apple pour 20 ans !


 
Rectificatif, ça fait déjà au minimum depuis sept ans...


----------



## icupertino (20 Octobre 2008)

D'apres AppleInsider la gamme IMac va être mise à jours d'ici qualques semaine mais rien de révolutionnaire, il s'agirait d'un restylage sinon celui des MacBook et peut etre l'utilsation des même chipsets.



> Assuming last minute snags are avoided, the coming weeks should bring new iMacs, rounding out Apple's 2008 hardware introductions as the company enters the holiday shopping season with one of its strongest product portfolios ever.


----------



## igor57 (21 Octobre 2008)

:rose:Une nouvelle plate forme montevina, elle a quoi de plus cette plate forme?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

bus plus rapide, 

proc graves plus fin donc potentiellement moins de chauffe, moins de consommation

un chipset graphique integre dedie a directx10

et une nouvelle puce wifi, soit plus puissante, soit compatible wimax


----------



## Ptimouss (21 Octobre 2008)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-10-21/#17277

ça sent :

1_ l'upgrade du MacMini et probablement de l'iMac
2_ la disparition pure et simple du MacMini (avec ou sans upgrade de l'iMac ?)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Octobre 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-10-21/#17277
> 
> ça sent :
> 
> ...


Si lhypothèse n° 2 se confirme, il y en a qui vont être contents


----------



## miaou (22 Octobre 2008)

ils disent donc qu'il n'y aura rien de révolutionnaire ..  mais s'il y a la  plate forme montevina .
ce n'est pas un changement important ??


----------



## oligo (22 Octobre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> ils disent donc qu'il n'y aura rien de révolutionnaire ..  mais s'il y a la  plate forme montevina .
> ce n'est pas un changement important ??


Bah pas tant que ça puisque l'actuel iMac possède DÉJÀ les spécificités du montevina (bus à 1066 Mhz et proc à 3,06...) Mais pas de DDR3.... Je serais même pas étonné qu'en fait, ils aient dit à l'époque que c'était pas la plateforme montévina, mais en fait si! Qqn a essayé de mettre de la DDR3 dans un iMac, juste pour voir??
Si c'est bien le cas, alors je pense qu'ils vont rester tel quels ou juste une MAJ mineure...


----------



## miaou (23 Octobre 2008)

ok Merci 
mais comme moi j'ai toujours  le 1er imac G5 , qui a maintenant un peu plus de  4 ans  . 
ça devrait me faire un changement important. .
mais comme il marche toujours très bien .. alors je ne sais pas...     je vais voir ....


----------



## ambrine (23 Octobre 2008)

Je suis devenu un MacAddict, mais je me suis juré d'attendre au moins 5 ans entre 2 iMacs :rateau:

En 2000 mon 1er iMac G3, en 2005 le G5 et en 2010 le quadcore 30" !!!!! Aaaaargh...!

Mais p.....n!!!! C'est dure de tenir..... Mais j'ai pas le droit de me laisser aller, faut montrer l'exemple aux enfants


----------



## glutglut (25 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

les iMac embarquant en général le même matos que les MBP pensez vous qu'il soit probable que l'iMac soit trés rapidement mis au goût du jour? 

Si oui aurons nous la malchance de voir le port firewire disparaître à son tour sur les machines de bureaux ? 

Est il envisageable que la carte graphique soit une 9800 gt plutot qu'une 9400m et une 9600 gt (cette solution n'ayant aucun sens sur un iMac à moins de permettre de coupler la puissance de ces deux cartes ce qui est pour l'instant impossible).

Voilou , si vous avez des idées, ou des infos 

A vous

Ici on traite les problèmes matériels donc ta question est HS. Merci de faire attention la prochaine fois. Je déplace.


----------



## fairway (25 Octobre 2008)

glutglut a dit:


> pensez vous qu'il soit probable que l'iMac soit trés rapidement mis au goût du jour?


Ca pourrait etre en novembre/decembre.

http://www.zone-numerique.com/news_3778_De_nouveaux_iMac_au_mois_de_novembre_.htm


----------



## laf (25 Octobre 2008)

C'est bien la perspective de cette mise à jour imminente qui m'a décidé à très vite commander un iMac d'aujourd'hui. 

Après avoir vu ce qui s'est passé pour les portables, j'ai eu peur.


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



oligo a dit:


> Qqn a essayé de mettre de la DDR3 dans un iMac, juste pour voir??


Physiquement, les barettes DDR2 et DDR3 sont différentes.

Sinon, un mac mini avec une Geforce 9400m, les derniers Core 2 Duo et Display Port serait pas dégueulasse.
Le top serait de pouvoir utiliser l'alimentation intégré au nouvel écran 24" pour alimenter le mac mini.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec iota pour le macmini avec un prix qui commencerait @ 569 ça serait trop cool


----------



## victor46 (27 Octobre 2008)

Je pense pas qu'il ya de quoi avoir peur pour la MAJ de l'iMac. Je pense qu'il n'y aura rien de révolutionnaire. Juste une augmentation des perf, une 9400 en entrée de gamme, une 9800 en haut de gamme, avec de meilleurs processeurs mais rien de plus a mon avis. Moi ce qui m'intéresse surtout c'est de savoir si oui il y aura réellement une MAJ et quand? Car contrairement au Macbook, rien n'a l'air de s'agiter autour de cette éventuelle MAJ, car a en croire les rumeurs elle aurait lieu dans une vingtaine de jours seulement...


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2008)

victor46 a dit:


> Je pense pas qu'il ya de quoi avoir peur pour la MAJ de l'iMac. Je pense qu'il n'y aura rien de révolutionnaire. Juste une augmentation des perf, une 9400 en entrée de gamme, une 9800 en haut de gamme, avec de meilleurs processeurs mais rien de plus a mon avis. Moi ce qui m'intéresse surtout c'est de savoir si oui il y aura réellement une MAJ et quand? Car contrairement au Macbook, rien n'a l'air de s'agiter autour de cette éventuelle MAJ, car a en croire les rumeurs elle aurait lieu dans une vingtaine de jours seulement...



Elle se fera peut-être discrêtement si le design ne change pas. C'est déjà arrivé. Tu verras sur l'Apple Store les nouvelles caracs le jour ou ce sera dispo. Pas besoin d'évent pour une petite mise à jour.


----------



## fairway (28 Octobre 2008)

Le plus important serait qu'ils les equipent tous de Nvidia.
il serait grand temps que les Imac soitent vendus avec des cartes graphique digne de ce nom.

Personnellement, c'est ce que j'attend pour switcher.


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2008)

fairway a dit:


> Le plus important serait qu'ils les equipent tous de Nvidia.
> il serait grand temps que les Imac soitent vendus avec des cartes graphique digne de ce nom.
> 
> Personnellement, c'est ce que j'attend pour switcher.



Ouais bien sur ... moi c'est l'inverse je ne souhaite que de l'ATI, ou qu'on ait le choix. Et les cartes ATI sont bien plus dignes des Macs. Plus rapides et chez ATI ils savent écrire des drivers !!!


----------



## iota (28 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



fairway a dit:


> Le plus important serait qu'ils les equipent tous de Nvidia.
> il serait grand temps que les Imac soitent vendus avec des cartes graphique digne de ce nom.


Tu peux avoir une Geforce 8800M en option sur l'iMac... 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ouais bien sur ... moi c'est l'inverse je ne souhaite que de l'ATI, ou qu'on ait le choix. Et les cartes ATI sont bien plus dignes des Macs. Plus rapides et chez ATI ils savent écrire des drivers !!!



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi , en plus ati est entrain de griller nvidia grâce a leurs nouveaux GPU 
(notamment la HD4870 ) plus puissant que la concurrence ...


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi , en plus ati est entrain de griller nvidia grâce a leurs nouveaux GPU
> (notamment la HD4870 ) plus puissant que la concurrence ...



Je ne suis pas si exclusif. Le choix serait bien pour tout le monde. Mais bon en général, ce n'est pas de tradition Apple que de proposer ça.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

C'est dommage :/ Je ne pense pas que l'imac va changer au niveau GPU , peut être une HD 2600 en entrée de gamme ?
Ou une p'tite nvidia ?


----------



## iota (28 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi , en plus ati est entrain de griller nvidia grâce a leurs nouveaux GPU
> (notamment la HD4870 ) plus puissant que la concurrence ...


Bof, ça change tous les 6 mois. L'un ou l'autre des concurrents reprend la tête pour un moment puis ça change.

@+
iota


----------



## miaou (28 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Tu peux avoir une Geforce 8800M en option sur l'iMac...
> 
> ...



oui mais seulement sur le 24' pas sur les 20' ( à ce que j'ai compris.....)


----------



## fairway (28 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Tu peux avoir une Geforce 8800M en option sur l'iMac...
> 
> ...


oui je sais, mais ça me force à prendre le plus cher 
Alors quitte à y mettre le prix, autant avoir une serie 9


----------



## fairway (28 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ouais bien sur ... moi c'est l'inverse je ne souhaite que de l'ATI, ou qu'on ait le choix. Et les cartes ATI sont bien plus dignes des Macs. Plus rapides et chez ATI ils savent écrire des drivers !!!


Je ne suis pas contre une ATI, à condition qu'ils en mettent une haut de gamme qui puisse tourner avec les jeux.


----------



## victor46 (28 Octobre 2008)

Vu la tournure qu'a pris apple au niveau des cartes graphiques sur les portables, il serait vraiment bizarre que  apple se tourne exclusivement vers de l'ATI,  le must serai en effet d'avoir le choix, mais je ne serai pas étonné que toute la gamme arbore la série 9 des Geforces de la 9400 à la 9800.


----------



## fairway (28 Octobre 2008)

victor46 a dit:


> je ne serai pas étonné que toute la gamme arbore la série 9 des Geforces de la 9400 à la 9800.


Que Apple t'entende mon ami !


----------



## victor46 (28 Octobre 2008)

Moi a la base je suis intéressé  par l'imac  24' 3,06ghz notamment pour sa carte graphique geforce 8800. Donc si apple m'entend , jleurs dis de me mettre une bonne 9800 avec un bon quad-core, le tout pour 2000 euros max et je serai un acheteur plus que potentiel. Mais arrêtons de rêver et attendons sagement...


----------



## oligo (28 Octobre 2008)

Bah pour la 9800 et le quad core, on a vu que c'était tout à fait possible voire même probable... Malheureusement, pour les 2000 euros, j'y crois pas trop... Mais je vois bien des écrans à LED moi dans les nvx iMacs, pas vous??


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2008)

oligo a dit:


> Bah pour la 9800 et le quad core, on a vu que c'était tout à fait possible voire même probable... Malheureusement, pour les 2000 euros, j'y crois pas trop... Mais je vois bien des écrans à LED moi dans les nvx iMacs, pas vous??



Je suis pas sur que les prix puissent rester les mêmes, ce qui serait bien dommage.


----------



## victor46 (29 Octobre 2008)

et bien si apple s'enflamme sur les prix j'irais voir chez psystar (nan je deconne) mais parcontre j'irai voir si l'ancienne (actuelle) gamme est toujours dispo (avec peut être des prix plus bas) chez les revendeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est une piste , mais le fnac de Montpellier vend ses modèles d'expo  (imac + macbook pro ancienne génération)
Pour le macbook pro c'est compréhensible mais pour l'imac


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2008)

victor46 a dit:


> et bien si apple s'enflamme sur les prix j'irais voir chez psystar (nan je deconne) mais parcontre j'irai voir si l'ancienne (actuelle) gamme est toujours dispo (avec peut être des prix plus bas) chez les revendeurs.



C'est pour ça qu'Apple ne le fera pas. Si la dalle LED gonfle trop le prix, ce sera pour la génération d'après. Ce n'est pas aussi critique que sur un portable, qui lui a besoin de faire toutes les économies d'énergie possible pour son autonomie. Ton iMac est sur le secteur


----------



## manix93 (30 Octobre 2008)

AMHA sa sera une MAJ purement hardware ...
Je vois mal l'Imac plus fin par exemple, même si sa pourrait le faire ! Par contre face à la dernière MAJ des macbook on peut très bien imaginer la disparition du firewire, et pour pousser le vice, un firewire 800 EXCLUSIVEMENT dispo sur le 24 pouces :rateau:

Une petite question aux personnes ayant une plus grande culture Apple que moi; est il envisageable (à cette mise à jour ou plus tard) d'avoir un Imac plus grand que le 24 pouces ? style un 26 voire un 30 pouces comme un cinedisplay ?
Ou alors la réponse résulte dans le fait que ce ne serai pas agréable de travailler sur un écran aussi grand ?


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> AMHA sa sera une MAJ purement hardware ...
> Je vois mal l'Imac plus fin par exemple, même si sa pourrait le faire ! Par contre face à la dernière MAJ des macbook on peut très bien imaginer la disparition du firewire, et pour pousser le vice, un firewire 800 EXCLUSIVEMENT dispo sur le 24 pouces :rateau:
> 
> Une petite question aux personnes ayant une plus grande culture Apple que moi; est il envisageable (à cette mise à jour ou plus tard) d'avoir un Imac plus grand que le 24 pouces ? style un 26 voire un 30 pouces comme un cinedisplay ?
> Ou alors la réponse résulte dans le fait que ce ne serai pas agréable de travailler sur un écran aussi grand ?



Si on peut travailler avec un Cinema Display de 30" (voir deux), je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas travailler avec un iMac 30".

C'est tout à fait dans le réalisable, mais y a-t-il un marché pour cette version ? Je suppose qu'Apple attendra que le 30" se démocratise plus, car c'est quand même peu courant dans les configs PC.


----------



## manix93 (30 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Si on peut travailler avec un Cinema Display de 30" (voir deux), je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas travailler avec un iMac 30".
> 
> C'est tout à fait dans le réalisable, mais y a-t-il un marché pour cette version ? Je suppose qu'Apple attendra que le 30" se démocratise plus, car c'est quand même peu courant dans les configs PC.



 Merci pour ces précisions ! En fait quand je parlais de "difficultés" de travail, c'était au titre d'un marché de particuliers ... mais on en revient effectivement à ta question: Pour quel marché ?

Je vois sa un peu type :

Pour la course à qui à la plus grosse ...
Pour faire évoluer l'Imac type "mediacenter"
Par ce que dans mon cas *perso* il serait situé dans ma chambre et il remplacerait bien ma petite tv 

Entres autres ....


----------



## Ptimouss (30 Octobre 2008)

Je prends ! un iMac 30" ou 26" (16/9 ?)* avec 2 dd (accessibles pour changer), une 9800 ou HD 4870, 2Go de ram, au moins 4 ports USB2, 2 ports FW400 (ouai, c'est de la provoc' je sais  ), un lecteur BR (là aussi, je rêve) et un tunerTV intégré.

* le 16/9 n'est cohérent que si un lecteur BR est présent.

Mais bon, quel prix pour ce joujou ? Dans les 3000 probablement. Il viendrait marcher sur les platte-bandes du MacPro + Cinema Display.


----------



## oligo (30 Octobre 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Je prends ! un iMac 30" ou 26" (16/9 ?)* avec 2 dd (accessibles pour changer), une 9800 ou HD 4870, 2Go de ram, au moins 4 ports USB2, 2 ports FW400 (ouai, c'est de la provoc' je sais  ), un lecteur BR (là aussi, je rêve) et un tunerTV intégré.
> 
> * le 16/9 n'est cohérent que si un lecteur BR est présent.
> 
> Mais bon, quel prix pour ce joujou ? Dans les 3000 probablement. Il viendrait marcher sur les platte-bandes du MacPro + Cinema Display.



C'est sûr!!! Mais pour cette config, il faut avoir les moyens!! :rose::rose:
Dans ce cas là, j'opterais plutôt pour un mac pro qui lui a déjà cette config...


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> Par ce que dans mon cas *perso* il serait situé dans ma chambre et il remplacerait bien ma petite tv
> 
> Entres autres ....



Dans mon bureau aussi


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Octobre 2008)

fairway a dit:


> Je ne suis pas contre une ATI, à condition qu'ils en mettent une haut de gamme qui puisse tourner avec les jeux.


T'as pas encore switché toi. 
Oublie le mot Nvidia, des cartes moins puissantes ATI sont bien plus performantes en jeu sur mac à cause des "drivers" Nvidia.


----------



## victor46 (31 Octobre 2008)

Il y a toujours moyen de faire de l'innovation. Un imac avec une diagonale encore plus grande ne serai pas de refus, avec un clavier rétro éclairé, ou bien un clavier avec trackpad multitouch intégré ou bien un clavier muni d'un écran tactile ou on pourrait y voir le dock ou autre... Aprés il est vrai que ça risque d'être une petite MAJ juste du point de vue des composants.


----------



## F118I4 (31 Octobre 2008)

Ca serait bien avec des processeurs  Intel core2quad comme avec Dell XPS One: http://www.mac4ever.com/news/40312/un_quadcore_tout_en_un_chez_dell/


----------



## oligo (31 Octobre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Ca serait bien avec des processeurs  Intel core2quad comme avec Dell XPS One: http://www.mac4ever.com/news/40312/un_quadcore_tout_en_un_chez_dell/



C'est sûr! Et pis avec une bonne 9800, comme ça on aurait de quoi faire au niveau des jeux!!! :love::love: Mais au niveau des prix......


----------



## Ptimouss (1 Novembre 2008)

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10224&Itemid=1

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/40330/applestore_ferme_iphone_icones_imac_et_mac_mini_intel/

10 Novembre ?


----------



## lifenight (1 Novembre 2008)

les 9800m sont des 8800m maquillées, quand à l'imac, la 8800gs est une 8800m gt


----------



## maverick1984 (4 Novembre 2008)

bon ben rendez-vous en janvier avec un core i7 peut-être??


----------



## oligo (4 Novembre 2008)

Bah moi j'ai pas envie d'y croire... Je pense qu'on aura quand même droit à une MAJ le 10, peut-être pas de l'iMac lui-même, mais peut-être sur son prix! ça serait super d'avoir une baisse des prix pour noël non??
Moi je vote pour en tout cas!!


----------



## Liyad (4 Novembre 2008)

fairway a dit:


> oui je sais, mais ça me force à prendre le plus cher
> Alors quitte à y mettre le prix, autant avoir une serie 9



Les séries 9xxx utilise EXACTEMENT les mêmes processeurs que les séries 8xxx... et certain modèle de série 9 sont moins puissant que certains autres de la série 8 :modo:


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2008)

oligo a dit:


> Bah moi j'ai pas envie d'y croire... Je pense qu'on aura quand même droit à une MAJ le 10, peut-être pas de l'iMac lui-même, mais peut-être sur son prix! ça serait super d'avoir une baisse des prix pour noël non??
> Moi je vote pour en tout cas!!



Pas de matos, ne veut pas dire pas de promotions de Noël 

Ils peuvent encore en écouler un gros paquet, et changer toute la gamme fixe en janvier.

J'espère que le BR fera quand même un carton à Noël malgré la crise, histoire d'inspirer un peu plus Steve


----------



## Skippy (5 Novembre 2008)

si il y a de l'attente, il y aura de belles annonces en janvier.
Parfait pour lancer l'iMac 30" !!


----------



## miaou (5 Novembre 2008)

ouais, pas de mise à jour lundi ?!  dans  le fond je préfère.  ça aurait été à ce qu'il  parait  une petite mise à jour. et comme mon imac g5 marche toujours très bien . j'aurais été embêté..

 là j'espère qu'en Janvier .. il y aura une "belle" mise à jour...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

Skippy a dit:


> si il y a de l'attente, il y aura de belles annonces en janvier.
> Parfait pour lancer l'iMac 30" !!



Le 30" n'est pas encore assez distribué et démocratisé je pense 
24" est déjà géant en plus...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (5 Novembre 2008)

Jcrois que 24 c'est le maximum de la raison et non de la technique. Je ne crois pas à l'augmentation de tailles.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Jcrois que 24 c'est le maximum de la raison et non de la technique. Je ne crois pas à l'augmentation de tailles.


Avis partagé. Je mimagine mal avec un 30 pouces sur mon modeste bureau 

Déjà que 24 pouces je trouve ça immense


----------



## frolick10 (5 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Jcrois que 24 c'est le maximum de la raison et non de la technique. Je ne crois pas à l'augmentation de tailles.



pourquoi pas? 

le 30" existe bien en écran display apple. Certains créatifs en ont même 2 côte à côte. 

Le 24" était rare lors de l'apparition de l'imac 24". Apple pourrait refaire le coup avec le 30". 

Il y a 3-4 ans, 20" c'était énorme, le 17" était la norme... 

Maintenant, il y a la video HD et le 24" c'est le minimum...


----------



## Ptimouss (5 Novembre 2008)

Le 30" est possible techniquement. Le problème reste le prix des écrans de cette taille. Alors que les 24" ont bien baissés, les 30" n'ont quasiment pas bougés.

De ce point de vue, un iMac 30" verrait son tarif exploser.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (5 Novembre 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> pourquoi pas?
> 
> le 30" existe bien en écran display apple. Certains créatifs en ont même 2 côte à côte.
> 
> ...


Non, le 17 et le 20 pouces n'ont jamais paru énorme, c'était des limites techniques. 
Comme tu le dis certains créatifs ont deux 30 l'un à côté de l'autres, mais ce sont des créatifs, ils en ont l'utilité. 
Le grand public se tourne vers la télévision lorsqu'il s'agit de regarder un film HD, il n'y a que quelques mac-user qui vont d'office vers leurs macs.  24pouces est le maximum pour un ordinateur grand public, après on entre dans le marché de la télévision. 
Ce n'est pas une question de norme, c'est de la raison. Les tailles n'augmentent pas indéfiniment, et ce n'est pas parce qu'elles ont été limités par la contrainte technique jusqu'à présent qu'il faut penser qu'elles s'affranchiront de leurs présentes normes quand la technologie évoluera.


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2008)

Ptimouss a dit:


> Le 30" est possible techniquement. Le problème reste le prix des écrans de cette taille. Alors que les 24" ont bien baissés, les 30" n'ont quasiment pas bougés.



Uniquement chez Apple


----------



## Ptimouss (6 Novembre 2008)

Oui... et non. Certains 30" ont effectivement baissés mais ne sont pas vraiment de bonnes affaires (absence de HDMI, temps de réponse élevé...). Mais oui, si tu veux juste une résolution de 2560x1600 sans trop te soucier du reste, ça peux se trouver à un prix "correct".

Par contre, un Dell 3008WFP avec des caractéristiques autrement plus intéressantes que le Cinema Display 30" et toute la connectique qui va bien reste à 1633,7.

C'est clair que les prix des CD sont totalement abusifs par rapport à leurs caractéristiques.


----------



## F118I4 (6 Novembre 2008)

Vous pensez que les SSD vont être proposer en option avec la prochaine MAJ des iMac??
128Go voir 160Go c' est peu surtout pour environ 400 à 500 euros à ajouter en plus sur le prix de base mais il y a surtout le gain de perf qui n' est pas négligeable.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Vous pensez que les SSD vont être proposer en option avec la prochaine MAJ des iMac??
> 128Go voir 160Go c' est peu surtout pour environ 400 à 500 euros à ajouter en plus sur le prix de base mais il y a surtout le gain de perf qui n' est pas négligeable.


Ca m'étonnerait énormément. Les DD 7200t sont très performant, et integrer un disque dur flash de 300go rendrait l'iMac plus chère que le MacPro. Une capacité inférieur n'aurait pas de sens sur une machine de bureau.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Novembre 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> pourquoi pas?
> 
> le 30" existe bien en écran display apple. Certains créatifs en ont même 2 côte à côte.
> 
> ...




Une façon de voir les choses est de se poser la question suivante :

*Sur son bureau, a-t-on besoin d'un ordinateur ou d'un téléviseur ?*

D'aucuns pourront répondre que c'est presque la même chose. Personnellement, j'en doute. Ne mélangeons pas l'usage privé et l'usage professionnel. L'usage professionnel peut aussi demander des dimensions bien plus importantes, avec des prix en conséquences. Alors continuer de disposer d'iMac autour de 1500 euros avec un écran de 30", ce n'est pas demain la veille. N'oublions pas non plus les conséquences de la crise économique dans laquelle le monde entre. Il serait étonnant que les prix baissent.

A moins de disposer d'un bureau de 2 mètres de large dans une pièce de 20 m2, qui peut accepter une telle taille ? N'oublions pas qu'au fil du temps un iMac sera sans doute complété par une imprimante, par de la capacité disque supplémentaire, par un scanneur, un lecteur-enregistreur Bue-Ray, et tout autre futilité du même genre. Alors, où les met-on ces futilités ? Même un Mac Pro, qui a des possibilités d'extension interne, n'est pas à l'abri de compléments en externe. Qu'un écran de 30", voire davantage existe, pourquoi pas. Mais à quel prix l'iMac correspondant ?

Pour spéculer avec un peu de raison sur ce que devrait être le prochain iMac, la disponibilité en production de masse des futurs processeurs Intel  "nehalen", la disponibilité des avancées en connectivité,  et la disponibilité de Leopard Snow et des nouvelles technologies logicielles devraient être de bons indicateurs.

La combinaison Snow plus Nehalen devrait donner des résultats spectaculaires. Quels seront  les premiers bénéficiaires ?  Les Mac Pro ou les iMac ? D'un point de vue marketing, je pencherai pour le Mac Pro qui généralement le premier à bénéficier des avancées en processeur.

Les iMac actuels ont encore quelques mois de belle vie devant eux.


----------



## tino_ale (7 Novembre 2008)

Concernant le prix des 30", je vous rappelle qu'à l'époque où le 24" est sorti, ces écrans de cette taille coûtaient 1000euros, prix d'un 30" aujourd'hui. Donc d'un point de vue tarifaire, je n'y vois pas de problème, après tout est question d'étude de la demande, stratégie etc.

Personnellement je verrais bien la "bande" qui se situe en dessous de l'écran disparaître. En gros, vu de face l'ordinateur complet ressemblerais à un écran. Quitte à augmenter légèrement l'épaisseur de l'ensemble, un jour où l'autre ils vont le faire ce pas. Et je suis sûr que je jour où ça arrivera tout le monde trouvera cette "bande" bizarre sur les anciens modèles.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Novembre 2008)

tino_ale a dit:


> Concernant le prix des 30", je vous rappelle qu'à l'époque où le 24" est sorti, ces écrans de cette taille coûtaient 1000euros, prix d'un 30" aujourd'hui. Donc d'un point de vue tarifaire, je n'y vois pas de problème, après tout est question d'étude de la demande, stratégie etc.
> 
> Personnellement je verrais bien la "bande" qui se situe en dessous de l'écran disparaître. En gros, vu de face l'ordinateur complet ressemblerais à un écran. Quitte à augmenter légèrement l'épaisseur de l'ensemble, un jour où l'autre ils vont le faire ce pas. Et je suis sûr que je jour où ça arrivera tout le monde trouvera cette "bande" bizarre sur les anciens modèles.



En ce qui concerne le prix d'un 30" la baisse n'est concevable que si ce format devient "la norme d'utilisation", c'est-à-dire si la demande est telle que les quantités deviennent très importantes  et que l'on ait de la place pour les loger ces écrans. Je pense aussi que la technologie éprouvée mais en voie de vieillissement des dalles LCD, à la durée de vie un peu courte, sera remplacée par la technologie LED, beaucoup plus fiable, beaucoup plus écolo, à la durée de vie supérieure non seulement aux LCD mais aussi aux bons vieux tubes cathodiques. Il ne faut pas perdre de vue non plus qu'au niveau des écrans il y a deux marchés distincts, le marché des écrans de TV et le marché des écrans d'ordinateurs. Le nombre de fabricants de dalles est très faible. Un écran de TV même Full HD n'a pas une résolution aussi grande que celle d'un écran d'ordinateur. Il suffit de comparer un 24" d'ordinateur iMac (1920x1200 pixels) à un écran de téléviseur (1920x1080 pixels) pour des diagonales allant jusqu'à près de 120 cm. Il en est de même pour le 30" d'Apple qui a le même nombre de pixels que le 24". Cela signifie que pour avoir la même impression visuelle il faudra reculer par rapport au 24", parce que les pixels sont un peu plus gros. La question qu'on peut alors se poser, d'un point de vue purement qualitatif, quel est l'intérêt d'un 30" puisque, globalement, les pixels sont en même nombre sur une surface plus grande ? Un écran d'ordinateur dont on apprécie la finesse peut-il grandir jusqu'à devenir un écran de téléviseur. 30", c'est 76 cm de diagonale, c'est déjà un écran de téléviseur. 




tino_ale a dit:


> Personnellement je verrais bien la "bande" qui se situe en dessous de l'écran disparaître. En gros, vu de face l'ordinateur complet ressemblerais à un écran. Quitte à augmenter légèrement l'épaisseur de l'ensemble, un jour où l'autre ils vont le faire ce pas. Et je suis sûr que le jour où ça arrivera tout le monde trouvera cette "bande" bizarre sur les anciens modèles.



Bon nombre de téléviseurs sont ainsi. Pour des écrans plus petits, n'excédant pas 24" (je penche plutôt pour le 24" comme standard) je ne trouve pas désagréable la bande inférieur des iMac alu. Elle est peut-être aussi utile dans l'évacuation de la chaleur, et sert aussi à porter le logo.


----------



## igor57 (7 Novembre 2008)

C'est bien jolie, avoir un Imac30, avec du 4coeur, et une belle carte graphique, mais qu'elle en serait le prix??
j'usque maintenant, qu'elle était le prix de l'Imac le plus cher?
Avant avril je me rapel l'Imac 24pouces en 2,8ghz était aux alentours de 2800euros, les Imacs ont ils déja était plus cher?
J'ai peur de voirs les prix des Imacs haut de gamme s'envoller.
D'aprés vous quelle serait la fourchette de prix?


----------



## tino_ale (7 Novembre 2008)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il en est de même pour le 30" d'Apple qui a le même nombre de pixels que le 24".


La résolution des 30" : 2560x1600
La résolution des 24" : 1920x1200
Le pitch doit être très proche voire même identique (flème de chercher)


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Novembre 2008)

tino_ale a dit:


> La résolution des 30" : 2560x1600
> La résolution des 24" : 1920x1200
> Le pitch doit être très proche voire même identique (flème de chercher)



Alors j'ai du me tromper de 30" !!!
Désolé.


----------



## Mamba (9 Novembre 2008)

http://www.macrumors.com/2008/11/03/apple-no-new-products-before-holidays/

C'est foutu pour une possible mise à jours avant le ce mois-ci  Reste le mac world.  Enfin comme on la dit cela sera sans doute du coup une plus grosse MJ ce qui de mon point de vue est positif. Sinon j'attends aussi la disparition de la bande inférieur de l'Imac qui je trouve "alourdi" son design. Les écrans LED dont sont équipé les mabook est pour moi innévitable mais je peut me tromper


----------



## frolick10 (12 Novembre 2008)

"De nombreux constructeurs, dont Belinea, tentent un pari osé : ils misent sur la banalisation des 24 pouces, sur le fait que les 30 pouces paraîtront surdimensionnés aux particuliers pour les intéresser, et donc sur la nécessité de proposer une diagonale intermédiaire qui viendrait se positionner en produit haut de gamme ultime. Ce produit, ce serait un écran Full HD au choix 26 ou 28 pouces. L'idée n'est pas de monter en résolution, on reste sur du 1920 x 1200 pixels  les jeux et la carte graphique disent merci  mais on voit tout en plus gros et plus grand dessus..."


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> ils disent donc qu'il n'y aura rien de révolutionnaire ..  mais s'il y a la  plate forme montevina .
> ce n'est pas un changement important ??



Non pas tant que ça. Une bonne évolution, on pourrait dire. Tu sais en ce moment chez Intel, ce ne sont que de petits sauts. On gratte à chaque fois quelques pour cents ... Peut-être les core i7 vont apporter un + plus important ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Apple a deja annonce qu'il n'y aurait plus de maj d'ici la fin de l'année, ca ne sert plus a rien de speculer sur l'imac


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> Apple a deja annonce qu'il n'y aurait plus de maj d'ici la fin de l'année, ca ne sert plus a rien de speculer sur l'imac



Merci. On avisera si d'aventure...


----------



## F118I4 (19 Novembre 2008)

Es-ce qu' on peut espérer de voir des dalles 20 pouces IPS sur les iMac?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Es-ce qu' on peut espérer de voir des dalles 20 pouces IPS sur les iMac?



Aucune idée. Que disent les sites de rumeurs, ou ce qu'il en reste?

On peut toujours suivre l'actu, et en discuter ici...



> La firme de Cupertino attendrait l'arrivée de processeurs quadricoeurs spécialement conçus pour les ordinateurs monoblocs et autres PC compacts.



Par ici aussi.


----------



## igor57 (28 Novembre 2008)

La difference de hauteur entre l'Imac 24 actuel et le nouvelle écran d'apple me surprend, niveau finission, un alignement des écrans serait nettement plus convaincant!
je ne serait pas surpris qu'avec l'arrivée des prochains Imac, la bande sout l'écran disparaisse.


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2008)

igor57 a dit:


> La difference de hauteur entre l'Imac 24 actuel et le nouvelle écran d'apple me surprend, niveau finission, un alignement des écrans serait nettement plus convaincant!
> je ne serait pas surpris qu'avec l'arrivée des prochains Imac, la bande sout l'écran disparaisse.



N'importe quoi !!! Tu compares un écran et une machine complète ! Il faut bien mettre le matériel quelque part dans l'iMac !


----------



## igor57 (28 Novembre 2008)

je n'ai jamais di qu'il y avait du vide dans l'imac!
Je di que c'est surprenant de la part d'apple de ne pa aligné ses écrans, c'est de la petite finissions.
pour  le pris de l'écran, ont peut s'attendre a un certais soignés!
donc si l'écran et limac ne sont pa aligné maintenant, j'en conclu que c'est pour mieu le faire dans la prochaine Màj, quitte a gagné peut etre un peu en profondeur!
soit en rabaissant légérement le pied de l'imac, ou en rabaissant et suprimant la bande de l'imac.
l'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

Mais l'iMac n'est pas un écran.  
Et pourquoi diable faudrait-il qu'ils soient alignés ?


----------



## F118I4 (28 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Mais l'iMac n'est pas un écran.
> Et pourquoi diable faudrait-il qu'ils soient alignés ?


Je suis pourtant pas riche mais je trouve le prix de l' iMac correct:
L' entrée de gamme est à 1000 euros et je trouve que le prix en vaut la chandelle.
Une super machine à 1000 euros en tout cas perso je suis convaincu , je vois pas ce que je peux avoir de mieux à 1000 euros!
Je parle d' ordi de bureau classe , très fin donc pas du tout encombrent , réactif et en plus avec Mac OS X  (mise à part la dalle TN vendu avec le 20 pouces).


----------



## fairway (28 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Une super machine à 1000 euros


restons objectifs ; à 1000&#8364; ce n'est pas une SUPER machine. Il n'y a pas grand chose dedans.

ok pour le design et OSX, mais sinon, c'est plutot pauvre.

L'Imac qui ressemble le plus à un PC "de qualité" est le 24" et sa CG 8800GS.
Et là, ce n'est plus 1000&#8364; mais 2000.


----------



## plo0m (28 Novembre 2008)

La notion de pc de qualité me laisse perplexe. Et pourtant j'ai 15 ans de PC derriere moi, monté chez des chinois, avec de grosses configs. J'ai mon iMac depuis un mois, c'est un bonheur de tous les instants, la comparaison est IMPOSSIBLE.

Sinon n'importe quoi, le coup d'aligner le 24" et l'iMac...


----------



## ambrine (29 Novembre 2008)

@plo0m: Je plussois!!!

Un 24" avec la GS c'est 1720&#8364; et OSX n'a pas de prix vu le confort et la tranquillité d'utilisation...


----------



## Startapeo (29 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais savoir pour quand sont prévu les nouveaux iMac ?
J'ai entendus dire qu'il devrait sortir une nouvelle gamme début Décembre ?
Est ce bien le cas ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## ambrine (29 Novembre 2008)

HEU non.... Les dernières rumeurs pensent en janvier pour un événement lié à Apple sur une côte des USA.


----------



## Startapeo (29 Novembre 2008)

Pourtant d'après une personne qui travaille chez Apple elle a parler de début Décembre.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2008)

Startapeo a dit:


> Pourtant d'après une personne qui travaille chez Apple elle a parler de début Décembre.



Ah, qui? Apple donne désormais un calendrier des futures sorties? C'est nouveau ça. 

Sérieusement, on en sait rien, et ça n'est ni ici, ni ailleurs que tu auras une réponse précise, fiable et arrêtée. Uniquement des spéculations et rumeurs plus ou moins fiables.


----------



## Startapeo (29 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse WebOliver.
Y a plus qu'a attendre comme d'hab avec Apple.


----------



## lefoudupuit (9 Décembre 2008)

j'attends avec impatience la prochaine mise à jour des iMacs
pour le design celui des actuels me plait bien (je préfère celui de la génération précédente cependant)
j'espère un meilleur igp (le 9400 de nvidia comme sur les macbook ça serait super), une meilleure carte graphique en option (si je peux me la payer... vu le tarif de base c'est pas sûr) et un lecteur blueray (donc un écran en 16/9?)
je veux faire de mon iMac à la fois un ordi mais aussi une télé d'appoint (je regarde très peu la télé) pour visionner des blueray (je peux plus me contenter de la résolution des dvd... ah le full HD  ) donc une plus grande taille d'écran ne me gène pas, plus c'est grand, plus c'est grand 

je ne vois pas l'intérêt de payer un bon ordi et une bonne télé fullHD alors que l'iMac pourrait faire les 2


----------



## maverick1984 (11 Décembre 2008)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> j'attends avec impatience la prochaine mise à jour des iMacs
> pour le design celui des actuels me plait bien (je préfère celui de la génération précédente cependant)
> j'espère un meilleur igp (le 9400 de nvidia comme sur les macbook ça serait super), une meilleure carte graphique en option (si je peux me la payer... vu le tarif de base c'est pas sûr) et un lecteur blueray (donc un écran en 16/9?)
> je veux faire de mon iMac à la fois un ordi mais aussi une télé d'appoint (je regarde très peu la télé) pour visionner des blueray (je peux plus me contenter de la résolution des dvd... ah le full HD  ) donc une plus grande taille d'écran ne me gène pas, plus c'est grand, plus c'est grand
> ...


hallalal les geek:affraid:


----------



## Mamba (11 Décembre 2008)

Très constructif comme post maverick 

Sinon les sites de rumeurs se trouvent bizarrement à sec ces dernier jours.

A 3 semaines du Mac-word mauvais signe non ? 

Mamba


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2008)

Mamba a dit:


> Très constructif comme post maverick
> 
> Sinon les sites de rumeurs se trouvent bizarrement à sec ces dernier jours.
> 
> ...



Oui c'est trop calme cette fin d'année. Bizarre ...


----------



## fairway (11 Décembre 2008)

Ils sont trop occupés à chercher le moyen de se sortir du merdier des 9600M GT !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2008)

En même temps, les sites de rumeurs tels qu'on les a connu il y a quelques années, c'est terminé (ThinkSecret et ses déboires, par exemple). Ce qu'on appelle la rumeur aujourd'hui, ce sont avant tout des souhaits d'utilisateurs, et non pas des fuites - crédibles - issues des labos de Cupertino, qui se muent en rumeurs au fil des mois.

A la base, il n'y a, la plupart du temps, _rien_. Forcément qu'en ciblant tous azimuts, on risque bien de tomber à peu près juste...


----------



## F118I4 (12 Décembre 2008)

Et pourquoi pas une MAJ apparence: le dos de l' iMac en alu comme pour le LED Cinema Display 24".


----------



## Rez2a (12 Décembre 2008)

En même temps vu lui fuites qui ont précédé les annonces de l'iPhone 3G et des derniers MB, ils font peut-être un peu plus attention maintenant.
Comme lu dans un commentaire sur un lien, je sens trop la Apple Remote Unibody aussi.


----------



## maverick1984 (12 Décembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas une MAJ apparence: le dos de l' iMac en alu comme pour le LED Cinema Display 24".


je crois que ca poserai des problemes au niveau du wifi et autre ondes!! A confirmer


----------



## igor57 (12 Décembre 2008)

Mamba a dit:


> Très constructif comme post maverick
> 
> Sinon les sites de rumeurs se trouvent bizarrement à sec ces dernier jours.
> 
> ...



Pas de nouvelles bonne nouvelle.
on y croit:rateau:


----------



## jp16 (15 Décembre 2008)

Un imac 20 pouces avec une carte graphique de 512 mo performante serai quand même le bienvenu pour les joueurs aillant switché ou étant tenté (j en connais) depuis qu XP tourne mieux que sur un pc au meme prix :lol 

J en fait pas parti mais de temps en temps je demarrer xp et joue a GTA 4 quel bonheur de reussir a le faire tourner (bon tout n est aps poussé au maximum mais ca tourne bien quand meme )


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2008)

Actu oblige, on va continuer dans ce nouveau sujet.

Edit du 28 janvier 2009: la Keynote n'ayant pas vu de nouveaux iMac, on continue avec les _rumeurs_...


----------



## todofirst (28 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'attends toujours les nouveaux iMac pour switcher...
J'avais pensé acheter un Portable mais le problème est la taille de l'écran,
trop petit pour la retouche photo.

Je préfère pour le même ordre de prix, avoir un imac avec un écran bien plus grand ; et puis rien ne m'empêche de le déplacer dans une autre pièce de l'appartement, pour rester en famille.

Je voyage très peu, et quand c'est le cas, j'utilise mon ipod touch pour consulter mes emails.

Alors à quand le nouvel iMac ?


----------



## RaelRiaK (28 Janvier 2009)

D'après la rumeur la plus récente, ils seraient disponible au plus tôt en mars, au plus tard en même temps que Snow Leopard, donc vers juin.

Moi également je l'attends, mais pas pour switcher, ça c'est déjà fait. Tu ne le regretteras pas.


----------



## mika79 (28 Janvier 2009)

RaelRiak j'espère vraiment que cette rumeur ne s'avère pas, mars à la limite ça passe, mais juin ça fait vraiment long. Moi je pense quand même que ce sera avant, genre mi-février


----------



## RaelRiaK (28 Janvier 2009)

Steve Jobs t'entende (ou Tim Cook d'ailleurs, mais qu'il t'entende )  ...


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Janvier 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> RaelRiak j'espère vraiment que cette rumeur ne s'avère pas, mars à la limite ça passe, mais juin ça fait vraiment long. Moi je pense quand même que ce sera avant, genre mi-février



Et cette nouvelle, qui vaut sans doute mieux qu'une simple rumeur :

*http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133535/pas-de-nouvel-imac-avant-plusieurs-semaines*

Qu'en penser ? Printemps, ou été ? Les paris sont ouverts


----------



## monsieur_main (28 Janvier 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et cette nouvelle, qui vaut sans doute mieux qu'une simple rumeur :
> 
> *http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133535/pas-de-nouvel-imac-avant-plusieurs-semaines*
> 
> Qu'en penser ? Printemps, ou été ? Les paris sont ouverts




si tu lis bien le lien que tu cite il me semble que ça correspond à ce que RaelRiaK évoquait..  "...au plus tôt en mars, peut-être même en juin..."


----------



## Jellybass (28 Janvier 2009)

monsieur_main a dit:


> si tu lis bien le lien que tu cite il me semble que ça correspond à ce que RaelRiaK évoquait..  "...au plus tôt en mars, peut-être même en juin..."



C'est la même source, en effet. Elle a été qualifée de 'peu fiable' par Mac Rumors. Pourvu qu'ils aient raison.


----------



## mika79 (28 Janvier 2009)

Oui Monsieur_Main, on parle tous de ce lien, mais ça reste une rumeur, comme j'ai dit un peu plus haut, moi j'espère une maj vers février, la demande est forte, j'espère qu'apple va bouger , car juin c'est loin, trop loin, vous trouvez pas?


----------



## Jellybass (28 Janvier 2009)

Si, c'est loin. En même temps, s'ils attendent la sortie de Snow Leopard pour lancer l'iMac, ça nous évite 129 de licence trois mois après l'achat de la machine. Mais c'est frustrant d'attendre, ça, c'est sûr. :hein:


----------



## mika79 (28 Janvier 2009)

Moi je pense attendre, on aura une nouvelle maj et basta, la 8800 est dépassée et si j'achète un nouveau iMac je veux une cg plus performante, j'aimerais bien être tranquille pour les 2 prochaines années afin de jouer wow en mode high def )). Mieux vaut attendre que de ce presser...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Je suis d'accord avec toi mais franchement , un machine telle que l'imac devrait être renouvelée plus souvent.
De plus , la HD 2400 de l'imac entrée de gamme est vraiment depassée.


----------



## monsieur_main (28 Janvier 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> Oui Monsieur_Main, on parle tous de ce lien, mais ça reste une rumeur...




c'est ce que mon message sous entendait, en réponse à iluro_64 qui pensait l'inverse.


----------



## miaou (29 Janvier 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> Moi je pense attendre, on aura une nouvelle maj et basta, la 8800 est dépassée et si j'achète un nouveau iMac je veux une cg plus performante, j'aimerais bien être tranquille pour les 2 prochaines années afin de jouer wow en mode high def )). Mieux vaut attendre que de ce presser...


je suis également d'accord avec toi , c'est d' ailleurs  ce que moi je vais faire , attendre la sortie de Snow  pour changer mon imac  ....  mais  des fois on a un besoin urgent.. et dans ce cas...


----------



## boubou777 (30 Janvier 2009)

à quand les nouveaux IMAC !!!!

je suis tout seul à attendre ??


----------



## lost and found (30 Janvier 2009)

je suis solidaire avec toi boubou! 

j'attends de pied ferme la mise à jour des imacs depuis mi novembre dernier, et là je commence à désespérer par contre .. c'est le calme archi plat au niveau des "rumeurs". J'espère juste ne pas attendre encore jusqu'à Juin comme bon nombre d'autres macusers

Allez la pomme, on se motive!!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Janvier 2009)

Je ne trouve que la carte graphique de l'Imac soit particulièrement dépassée, c'est vrai que je ne suis pas un hardcore gamer, mais elle fait tourner parfaitement COD 4, donc je ne serai pas aussi sévère. En plus élément appréciable, Le silence, si c'est pour avoir une carte qui chauffe et qui transforme mon Imac en ventilateur.... le gain sera très relatif.

Pour ma part c'est plus sur les capacités de disque dur que j'espère une amélioration, aujoud'hui avec les fichiers Vidéo, les besoins en terme de stockage deviennent de plus en plus pregnant, je me souviens de mon premier disque de 30 Go j'avais le sentiment d'avoir une place illimitée, maintenant, c'est à minima 600 Go de disque dont j'ai besoin pour mon fixe et près de 250 Go pour mon portable...

Je trouve que les propositions d'Apple sur ces machines en termes de stockage sont limitées et très couteuses, c'est dommage, d'ailleurs si vous savez comment il est concevable de faire upgrader les capacités (une adresse en région Parisienne..) et les prix, cela m'intéresse.


----------



## boubou777 (30 Janvier 2009)

ouf !! me sent moins seul 

c'est vrai que côtés rumeurs...c'est pas la bousculade.

moi c'est depuis début septembre que j'attend la mise à jour !! je commence à en avoir marre de mon PC !! et si ça se fait qu'en Mai....c'est comme un accouchement !!! 9 mois d'attente c'est long


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi j'attends un nouvel iMac. Mais je fais d'autres choses en attendant.


----------



## antonio8 (30 Janvier 2009)

De même pour moi...on est tous en attente mais c'est comme ca...J'aime plus me fier au rumeurs personnellement!


----------



## RaelRiaK (30 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi aussi j'attends un nouvel iMac. Mais je fais d'autres choses en attendant.



Ouais moi aussi : je scrute le site d'Apple, je hante le forum de macgeneration, je me ronge les ongles ... 

C'est clair qu'il y a d'autres chose. D'autant que s'il sortait maintenant un iMac 28", il coûterait certainement dans les 2000, et je n'aurais pas l'argent de la prendre tout de suite. D'autant que je dois m'acheter une stratocaster gaucher ...


----------



## lost and found (30 Janvier 2009)

ah tiens un grateux gaucher qui a du goût!!  c'est bon j'ai déjà la strato us gaucher de mon coté, reste plus que cet imac qui ne veut pas venir..


----------



## boubou777 (30 Janvier 2009)

chouette des zicos...
moi aussi je fais quelques accords, mais sur "Takamine"

sinon c'est vrai que les rumeurs ne font q'augmenter les déceptions (en octobre, novembre, McWorld...)


----------



## xao85 (30 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi aussi j'attends un nouvel iMac. Mais je fais d'autres choses en attendant.


 
Il arpente le bar dans tous les sens!


----------



## boubou777 (30 Janvier 2009)

Intel va présenter son nouveau processeur xéon 8 coeurs le 08/02....
voilà qui pourrai faire la part belle au futur MacPro !:rateau: (j'imagine...8coeurs, geforce gtx, snow leopard.....arrrffff !!!!)

dans ce cas l'analyse de Wu ne tiendrai pas la route, car un Imac avec des processeurs 4 coeurs ne serait qu'une logique dans la gamme....et donc point de "cannibalisme" à l'égar du MacPro


----------



## RaelRiaK (30 Janvier 2009)

Très bonne vision des choses à mon goût. 

Il est vrai que si les MacPro sont équipés de Bi-Xéon Octo-Core (16 coeurs !!!) il n'y a aucun soucis pour que les iMac se taillent toute une gamme au format Quad-Core. 

Le Mac Pro restera la machine ultime la plus puissante du marché, et le iMac une excellente machine, belle puissante et parfaitement exploitée par SL.


----------



## mika79 (30 Janvier 2009)

Ce qui serait intéressant : une petite liste des pour ou des contres de l'achat d'un iMac maintenant, je pense que cela pourrait aider certains à attendre ou à franchir le cap pour l'achat d'un iMac actuel, quelqu'un pour se lancer?


----------



## bolox (30 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi j'attends le nouvelle IMAC mais je pense que ce sera pas avant la sortie de snow léopard

donc patience les enfants


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> Ce qui serait intéressant : une petite liste des pour ou des contres de l'achat d'un iMac maintenant, je pense que cela pourrait aider certains à attendre ou à franchir le cap pour l'achat d'un iMac actuel, quelqu'un pour se lancer?


 
Regarde du côté de Switch et conseils d'achats.


----------



## mika79 (30 Janvier 2009)

ok webolivier, je vais regarder, par contre on a une date approximative pour snow leopard? iMac et SL ensemble serait pas si mal que ça


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> ok webolivier, je vais regarder, par contre on a une date approximative pour snow leopard? iMac et SL ensemble serait pas si mal que ça


 
Regarde ce sujet...


----------



## boubou777 (30 Janvier 2009)

voici la dernière news de "AppleInsider" : http://www.appleinsider.com/article...f_reduced_imac_availability_in_near_term.html

bonne nouvelle les gars


----------



## mika79 (30 Janvier 2009)

Oui, très bonne nouvelle, ça bouge enfin 

Question de semaines

Fin février , début mars à mon avis.


----------



## boubou777 (30 Janvier 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> Oui, très bonne nouvelle, ça bouge enfin
> 
> Question de semaines
> 
> Fin février , début mars à mon avis.



que Apple t'entende !:rateau:


----------



## mjpolo (30 Janvier 2009)

Moi.... j'attends


----------



## mika79 (30 Janvier 2009)

C'est une simple question de logique, on ne demande pas aux fournisseurs de vider les stocks si l'on a pas encore de quoi les re-remplir. Donc ce ne sera sûrement pas pour juin.

Oh, je me demande ce qu'ils vont nous pondre là Apple.


----------



## boubou777 (30 Janvier 2009)

- quadri coeurs (logique dans la suite des choses)
- 4go ddr3
- DD 750go/1To
- geforce 9600/9800 voir gtx 
- ecran LED 22"/24"/26"
- firwire 400/800 

halala...je rêve.....:sleep:


----------



## mika79 (30 Janvier 2009)

Non boubou777, tu ne rêve pas, tu NOUS fait rêver ))

Vite vite un nouvel iMac avant que ma copine change d'avis


----------



## boubou777 (30 Janvier 2009)

j'oubliai...le léopard des neiges !!!!:rateau:

heu.... question copine.......je suis dans le même cas ! (et faut pas que ça traine quand on sait qu'une femme change aussi vite d'avis que la météo !!)


----------



## Bjeko (30 Janvier 2009)

Ma p'tite théorie est que Apple *doit* sortir de nouveaux produits avant juin... car c'est la date annoncée pour le retour de Jobs, et la boîte doit démontrer, pour rassurer clients et actionnaires, qu'elle continue de tourner sans lui.

Donc, vu que les iMacs sont en première ligne pour les prochaines MAJ (avec les mini et les MacPro), il y a de fortes chances qu'on n'ait pas trop à attendre.

ça plus la news d'insider... je crois qu'on peut commencer à mettre des sous de côté...

... en parlant de sous : personellement ce qui m'intéresse le plus dans cette MAJ c'est la révision des prix des machines actuelles, le 24" 3,06Ghz par exemple :love:


----------



## boubou777 (30 Janvier 2009)

la question est de savoir si Apple pense booster les ventes et faire du chiffre avec la sortie de l'Imac avant la fin du trimestre, ou alors , capitaliser, et sortir l'Imac début avril...
ce qui ferait certainement une pierre deux coup avec l'arrivée de SL...


sur le forum de "AppleInsider" quelqu'un à eu une idée que je trouve lumineuse !! 

_Originally Posted by *teckstud* 

_ 
_Introduce the new iMac during the SuperBowl - the 25th anniversary of the MAC!!!!!!_

n'est-ce pas lors de la finale du SuperBowl que le fameux spot publicitaire (24/01/84) est apparu pour la première fois....?
...la finale c'est dimanche soir !


----------



## mika79 (31 Janvier 2009)

Boubou777, c'est vrai que si Apple fait ça, il rentreront définitivement dans l'histoire.


----------



## miaou (31 Janvier 2009)

une rumeur de plus
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-21671-la-gamme-imac-en-fin-de-vie-


----------



## xao85 (31 Janvier 2009)

D'après macgeneration : "Les dernières rumeurs laissent entendre que le nouveau modèle ne serait pas présenté avant mars" Désolé de casser l'ambiance...


----------



## fairway (31 Janvier 2009)

Les rumeurs, on sait ce que ça a donné lors du dernier keynote......
Ca sert juste à animer les forums !


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Janvier 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Les rumeurs, on sait ce que ça a donné lors du dernier keynote......
> Ca sert juste à animer les forums !



Judicieuse observation 

Et même un peu plus


----------



## mika79 (31 Janvier 2009)

moi je dit seulement que si Apple demande de liquider les stocks cela veut dire que cest pour très bientôt.  Il est aussi possible qu'apple ne présente d'abord qu'un seul modèle haut de gamme, ce qui expliquerait pourquoi le 3,06 est ciblé. Je pense que Apple a pris en compte que pour 1800 on ne peut vendre actuellement une config pareille.


----------



## boubou777 (31 Janvier 2009)

oui c'est bien possible....
pour un seul modèle entièrement revu, et les autres, uniquement un rafraichissement processeur et carte graphique....


----------



## Jellybass (2 Février 2009)

Un rafraîchissement de la gamme "d'ici quelques semaines" avec des quad-core pour le haut de gamme uniquement... Ça reste du domaine de la spéculation mais ça fait quand même très envie. :rateau:


----------



## boubou777 (2 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Un rafraîchissement de la gamme "d'ici quelques semaines" avec des quad-core pour le haut de gamme uniquement... Ça reste du domaine de la spéculation mais ça fait quand même très envie. :rateau:


 
c'est vrai que ça donne très envie:rateau:

par contre l'analyste WU me fait trop rigoler !!! il y a à peine quelques jours il annonçait une sortie pas avant fin mars, voir juin.....! 
et maintenant qu'Apple à commencé à donner des signes....il annonce quelques semaines, histoire de pas trop se mouiller !!!!!!

moi, demain je fais analyste !!!! c'est trop rigolo !!!


----------



## oligo (2 Février 2009)

Bah moi je parie sur demain comme jour de sortie des nouveaux iMacs!! Ce serait en parfaite adéquation avec les sorties d'Apple (un produit par mois, pas plus!) dixit consomac.fr


----------



## boubou777 (2 Février 2009)

ben, si on pouvait t'entendre.....!


----------



## lefoudupuit (2 Février 2009)

un iMac 20" en c2d 2.1Ghz, 9400m, 2Go DDR3, 500Go HDD
un nouvel iMac 28 (voire 30  ) " en full HD en 9800gt, quad core, 4Go DDR3, 1To HDD

bon et là je me réveille demain et rien n'a changé, enfin ça serait bien que pour une fois apple pense à fournir des ordis avec un gros disque dur... ils ont toujours 1 an de retard (voire plus cf Macmini) sur les standards en matière de ram et de disque dur

et le Macmini alors ça serait pour Mars (et ça repart) ?


----------



## ambrine (2 Février 2009)

pour tout ceux qui veulent mettre un 1To dans leur iMac Alu;
- achat du DD 100 environ
- installation par un AppleCenter 60 environ (faite faire un devis)

l'option chez Apple +240

pas besoin d'attendre la bonne volonté sur ce sujet précis...


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Février 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> bon et là je me réveille demain et rien n'a changé, enfin ça serait bien que pour une fois apple pense à fournir des ordis avec un gros disque dur... ils ont toujours 1 an de retard (voire plus cf Macmini) sur les standards en matière de ram et de disque dur



C'est tout à fait faux (si je puis me permettre)! C'est réagir en PCiste que de dire ça, mais en réalité ça reviendrait à comparer un processeur un P4 et un C2D disant "le C2D est moins puissant parce qu'il a une fréquences inférieur". Il faut se mettre dans le tête qu'un Mac (bien que sa structure interne se soit rapprochée de celle d'un PC) n'est pas un PC. C'est un Mac Et prenez un MacBook entré de gamme de l'an dernier avec 1Go de RAM alors que 2Go étaient déjà le standard sous PC du fait de Vista (qui ne tourne carrément pas sous avec moins de 2Go), et pourtant désolé mais rien à voir.

Mon père a acheter un VAIO de très bonne facture sous Vista à 1300 2Go de RAM C2D, 250Go de HDD etc. et ma soeur avait acheté quelque mois auparavant un MacBook entrée de gamme. Honnêtement avec 1Go de RAM seulement, même mon père est conscient que le Mac bas son PC à plate couture.

Je vais même vous dire mieux. J'ai souvent à travailler sur un MacMini d'entrée de gamme sous Léopard dernière mise à jour avec 4 logiciels audio qui tourne à bloque en parallèles : il bronche pas. J'ai des amis qui n'aimaient pas Mac qui on voulu utilisé un portable PC à 700 euros pour faire la même chose (2Go de RAM etc.)  et ils s'en mordent les doigts!

Donc non les MAc ne sont pas en retard, ils suivent leur rythme niveau perfs. OK aujourd'hui 2Go de RAM c'est mieux pour léopard, mais seul le Mac Mini qui ne va pas tardé à être révisé est encore en 1Go ... Ils suivent leur besoin, pourquoi s'aligner sur les PC, se sont des gouffres à perfs, tant pis pour eux. On se plaint qu'un Mac est chère, pourquoi rajouter des trucs superflu pour les besoins? De la frime?


----------



## Amalcrex (3 Février 2009)

Oui là je te rejoins (encore une fois) RaelRiak!
Même si je suis passé à 4go de ram :rateau: (c'était vraiment pas cher!)
Je pense tout de même que la taille du disque n'a, en effet, aucune influence sur les performances (sauf si ssd, raptor, etc) mais certaines personnes peuvent peut-être se sentir plus à l'aise avec 320go dans un portable, que 160... Si on stocke beaucoup, 160 est sans doute limite!
Je le vois bien avec mon 200, je le trouve déjà limite quand on a de gros fichiers dessus, et 2 os installés. Maintenant, je sais pas si je vais passer à plus gros, à voir en fonction des prix...


----------



## Orphanis (3 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 

Pour les personnes qui sont pressées, sincèrement la gamme actuelle leur donnera pleinement satisfaction: hormis une baisse de la côte en occasion, les machines actuelles continueront à tenir la route un bon moment (à ma connaissance, il n'y a aucune baisse de performances signalée à la sortie d'une nouvelle gamme 

Ceci étant dit, si Apple met autant de temps à mettre-à-jour cette gamme, c'est qu'il est plus que probable qu'il faille s'attendre à une refonte en profondeur (hardware et peut-être même un rafraîchissement esthétique). Quant aux prix, si on en juge par l'augmentation des tarifs de Macbook, on devrait s'estimer heureux si ceux des Imac se stabilisent. 

Allé, je souhaite bon courage à nos amis qui ont décidé d'attendre (Dieu sait que c'est frustrant de rafraîchir la page d'accueil du site d'Apple toutes les 6 heures  

Juste une question: Tout le monde parle de SnowLeopard et de la comptabilité avec les nouvelles cartes graphiques: Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire ce que concrètement cela va apporter et si les les 9600pro sont prises en charges (et dans le cas contraire, dans quelle mesure, elles vont être pénalisées ?). 



> C'est un Mac Et prenez un MacBook entré de gamme de l'an dernier avec 1Go de RAM alors que 2Go étaient déjà le standard sous PC du fait de Vista (qui ne tourne carrément pas sous avec moins de 2Go), et pourtant désolé mais rien à voir.



En fait c'est l'OS qui fait la différence, notamment dans la gestion du multitâche.  Mais si on s'en tient au rapport composants/prix les mac sont à la ramasse par rapport aux Vaio (absence de BR, disque dur faméliques...etc.)

Ps: la palme d'or de l'absurdité revient au MBP 17" qui affiche 250&#8364; de différence avec le haut de gamme des 15"° pour....2" de différence et un port USB....

° Qui lui-même, comble du ridicule est facturé 450euros de plus que l'entrée de gamme 15" pour 113Mhz, 2go de ram, 70 go dd et 256mo de mémoire vidéo en plus.... 

Cordialement


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Février 2009)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour les personnes qui sont pressées, sincèrement la gamme actuelle leur donnera pleinement satisfaction: hormis une baisse de la côte en occasion, les machines actuelles continueront à tenir la route un bon moment (à ma connaissance, il n'y a aucune baisse de performances signalée à la sortie d'une nouvelle gamme



Enfin un avis rationnel ! 
Il faut comprendre que c'est l'OS qui fait la véritable performance, ce n'est pas les 2,16 GHz comparés aux 2,4 GHz, pas plus que le DD 250 Go comparé au DD 320 Go, ou encore la présence ou l'absence du Blue-Ray (qui est pris en charge par l'OS). Il ne faut pas confondre performances, confort, et fonctionnalités.



> Ceci étant dit, si Apple met autant de temps à mettre-à-jour cette gamme, c'est qu'il est plus que probable qu'il faille s'attendre à une refonte en profondeur (hardware et peut-être même un rafraîchissement esthétique). Quant aux prix, si on en juge par l'augmentation des tarifs de Macbook, on devrait s'estimer heureux si ceux des Imac se stabilisent.



Je partage entièrement cet avis. Ce n'est pas parce qu'Intel annonce de nouveaux processeurs le premier jour du mois, qu'Apple annonce qu'elle va les adopter le lendemain, que toutes les machines vont être disponibles le surlendemain. On ne met pas en production de masse une nouvelle machine du jour au lendemain. Et si Snow Leopard faisait aussi parti des contraintes ? Un logiciel de cette ampleur demande du temps, entre l'annonce qui a été faite et sa mise en exploitation. 




> Allé, je souhaite bon courage à nos amis qui ont décidé d'attendre (Dieu sait que c'est frustrant de rafraîchir la page d'accueil du site d'Apple toutes les 6 heures



Dur, dur, d'attendre sans cesse  



> Juste une question: Tout le monde parle de SnowLeopard et de la comptabilité avec les nouvelles cartes graphiques: Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire ce que concrètement cela va apporter et si les les 9600pro sont prises en charges (et dans le cas contraire, dans quelle mesure, elles vont être pénalisées ?).



Snow Leopard doit comporter une fonction permettant d'utiliser la puissance disponible des cartes graphiques lorsqu'elle n'est pas utilisée à des fins strictement graphiques. Ainsi, et dans la mesure où les applications ont été conçues pour, parce qu'elles ont besoin de puissance de calcul qu'un processeur graphique peut satisfaire, le gain de performance dans ce contexte-là peut être considérable. Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que la puissance de traitement d'un processeur graphique est très supérieure à celle d'un processeur général, avec des facteurs pouvant atteindre plusieurs dizaines.



> En fait c'est l'OS qui fait la différence, notamment dans la gestion du multitâche.



Oui, et on ne le répétera jamais assez.


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Février 2009)

L'OS fait la différence, on est d'accords! Mais du coup, non Apple n'est pas en retard sur le matériel. C'est comme si sur PC on disait "ouais j'ai besoin d'un Xeon Quad core pour faire du IE pour pas être en retard". Longtemps OS X n'a eu besoin que de 1Go de RAM pour tourné bien mieux que Vista avec 2Go, donc non, il et à son rythme pour un résultat bien meilleurs que des PC soit disant "dans leurs temps".


----------



## fairway (3 Février 2009)

Apple est en tout cas toujours en retard sur les cartes graphiques.
Et là, rien à voir avec l'OS. ce n'est pas lui qui fera tourner les jeux correctement.


----------



## mika79 (3 Février 2009)

moi je répète simplement encore une fois ceci : pour 1800  je demande plus qu'une 8800 sur un iMac , ce n'est pas parce que 2giga de ram suffisent à Leopard qu'il faut s'en satisfaire, lorsqu'on achete un ordi, on veut au moins tenir au mieux pendant une année , c'est de l'anticipation informatique, donc aujourd'hui, pour 1800, je veux une meilleure config que celle de la gamme actuelle. Je ne pense pas ça en mal, vu que j'attend comme beaucoup de nous la mise à jour. En attendant je me replie sur mon MBP 2,53 unibody )))


----------



## adrenergique (3 Février 2009)

En tous cas les imac c'est pas pour aujourd'hui encore :rateau:


----------



## Jellybass (3 Février 2009)

C'est calme...


----------



## boubou777 (3 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> C'est calme...



oui...:sleep:


----------



## Jellybass (3 Février 2009)

Je viens de lire (*ailleurs*) un post de quelqu'un qui s'inquiète que la 8800 GS de l'iMac soit remplacée par une 9600M, bien moins performante. :affraid:

Vous pensez que c'est possible ? 

Je vais peut-être le prendre tout de suite, mon 3,06...


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Février 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> moi je répète simplement encore une fois ceci : pour 1800 &#8364; je demande plus qu'une 8800 sur un iMac



Autant je peux te comprendre, autant j'ai envie de dire "mais pourquoi faire" ??? C'est un reflexe purement du monde PC powered by Crysis. 

Je n'apprends rien : sous Mac on ne joue (presque) pas, et en tout cas, on ne fait jamais tourner les jeux d'actualité. C'est comme ça, le coche a été manqué et je pense qu'avec l'entrée de l'iPhone dans le jeux vidéo sympa, c'est pas demain que Apple va pousser pour jouer. D'autant que la majorité des MacUsers (je vois déjà les hordes de MacUser me criant "si moi je jouuuuue" mais je parle de la majorité, pas de toi ou de toi ou toi qui te sens offusqué  ) ne joue pas! Le switcher a la plupart du temps tiré un trait sur les jeux ou alors est adepte des consoles, et le MacUser de la première heure joue, mais je ne le vois pas en passionné de la course aux polygones. Donc vouloir une carte de folie qui ne va ... rien apporter (!!) je ne comprends pas bien. Si c'est pour faire beau dans le boîtier, ça reste un gros gadget inutile. Je suis certains que la plupart des iMac owner avec une 8800GS dedans ne s'en sont jamais vraiment servis ...

Ca serait comme dire "pour ce prix là j'espère qu'il a trois graveur dvd"... 

Maintenant la donne va changer avec SL la CG va être directement exploitée par l'OS, ok. Mais une 9400 suffira largement en matière de GPU disponible. Les cartes de psychopathes, ben ça sera à la rigueur pour les graphistes, et je ne pense pas qu'ils mettent une carte jeux, mais plutôt une carte utile pour les graphistes et monteurs (genre celle que nous utilisons à la boîte en CAO, mais le nom m'échappe). 

Maintenant si on est grand fan des gros chiffre, à 600&#8364; en PC on a des chiffres qui font rêver ...
Mais bon si nous sommes sur Mac c'est peut être justement parce qu'on a appris (à notre détriment) qu'il ne fallait pas rêver sur les chiffres ...


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Février 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Autant je peux te comprendre, autant j'ai envie de dire "mais pourquoi faire" ??? C'est un reflexe purement du monde PC powered by Crysis.



Si Apple a ouvert le Mac aux jeux, je pense que c'est beaucoup plus par  hasard que par nécessité.
De toute façon, il y a des consoles contre lesquelles il est difficile de lutter, et des PC qui, grâce à leur nombre et à l'offre matérielle sont à même de résister à la timide tentative d'Apple. Ce sont donc ces configurations PC qu'il faut prendre en compte, et bien évaluer si ce ne sont pas des "monstres de puissance et de dissipation" qui n'ont rien à voir avec des MB ou des iMac où la dissipation thermique est fortement limitée. Je pense que le jeu, vu par Apple, c'est au niveau de l'iPhone que ça se passe.

Depuis le retour de Steve Jobs, la politique a été d'utiliser au mieux les standards existant. L'utilisation de cartes graphiques standardisées a permis une ouverture vers les jeux. Mais je ne crois pas qu'il s'agit d'une fin en soi. Le Mac a toujours été une plateforme pour le graphisme. C'est même un des raisons de son succès, sinon la première. Comme des sociétés se sont spécialisées avec bonheur dans le "pilotage" d'écrans, pourquoi ne pas faire appel à elles ? N'oublions qu'Apple a besoin de bonnes cartes graphiques pour satisfaire des besoins très précis : graphisme et vidéo. La notion de jeu est marginale. Ces cartes peuvent être des monstres de puissance pure dédiée au graphisme, pour satisfaire certains besoins : montage vidéo, création et animation graphique, image de synthèse, conception assistée par ordinateur, etc. Mais n'oublions pas non plus que pour ces besoins l'unité centrale doit aussi être "solide" et qu'elle demande davantage de ressources qu'un jeu vidéo. Pour simplifier, disons que cela fonctionne en deux temps : calcul, visualisation. Le calcul peut-être très lourd pour générer une image, et la visualisation doit apparaître instantanée. C'est le cas en CAO, par exemple, où chaque intervention du concepteur peut remettre en cause tout ou partie de l'objet manipulé. Avec pour conséquence une séquence de calcul qui peut être très lourde et très longue, et au cours de laquelle la carte graphique n'est pas utilisée, ou peu pour des affichages transitoires.




> Maintenant la donne va changer avec SL la CG va être directement exploitée par l'OS, ok. Mais une 9400 suffira largement en matière de GPU disponible. Les cartes de psychopathes, ben ça sera à la rigueur pour les graphistes, et je ne pense pas qu'ils mettent une carte jeux, mais plutôt une carte utile pour les graphistes et monteurs (genre celle que nous utilisons à la boîte en CAO, mais le nom m'échappe).



C'est là le principal intérêt de SL. Bénéficier de la puissance inutilisée de la carte graphique pour faire des calculs. Encore faut-il que ces calculs puissent être effectué par le GPU. Pour cela, les logiciels d'application devront s'adapter. Tous les logiciels dont la finalité est de créer de l'image ou faire du calcul pur pourront en profiter. Les tableurs aussi peut-être, si l'intérêt est suffisant. Les traitements de texte n'y ont pas d'intérêt. Un (futur) iMac quadripro même équipé d'une carte graphique modeste devrait en profiter, pour peu que les applications s'y prêtent. Sans parler d'un iMac Core Duo 2 actuel. Pour le commun des macs users "privés", le gain à machine constante sera notable pour tout ce qui se rapporte à la vidéo.


----------



## gautik94 (4 Février 2009)

pas d'imac, que de déception. 

pleurons ensemble les amis...


----------



## xao85 (4 Février 2009)

Il est clair que jouer sur ordi n'a jamais été le principal atrai des macuser. Mais avec Boot Camp, il yen a de plus en plus. Même si pour moi jouer sur PC est vraiment une opération très couteuse, car avec nimporte quelle configue, si on veut profiter des derniers jeux à la mode il faut mette son materiel à jour tous les ans. Alors moi je dis avec une concole qui a une durée de vie de 5 ans, c'est bien mieux!


----------



## Jellybass (4 Février 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Il est clair que jouer sur ordi n'a jamais été le principal atrai des macuser. Mais avec Boot Camp, il yen a de plus en plus. Même si pour moi jouer sur PC est vraiment une opération très couteuse, car avec nimporte quelle configue, si on veut profiter des derniers jeux à la mode il faut mette son materiel à jour tous les ans. Alors moi je dis avec une concole qui a une durée de vie de 5 ans, c'est bien mieux!



C'est vrai qu'une console est la solution la plus censée pour jouer. 

Cependant, dans le cas où la console n'est pas une option (pour moi par exemple, j'habite en coloc et je ne veux pas squatter le salon et notre unique télé pour jouer à Call of Duty), alors jouer sur Mac est une solution.

Aussi, dans l'espoir de rentabiliser au maximum l'achat de mon iMac, j'attends de voir ce qu'Apple propose comme carte graphique sur les prochains modèles haut de gamme avant d'acheter. S'ils optent pour une 9600 (celle du MPB), alors j'essayerai de trouver un 'ancien' iMac 3,06 sur le refurb.

On peut espérer qu'ils y mettent une 9800, ou au pire qu'ils gradent la 8800. Et puis une option QuadCore serait alléchante aussi.


----------



## Bjeko (4 Février 2009)

Le monde du JV semble en train de changer au profit des consoles. Personellement autant il y a quelque temps encore j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir lancer SuperCrysis XII sur mon mac, autant aujourd'hui je m'en contrefiche, parceque :

- Le reboot c'est gonflant (et les jeux macOS : tardifs, chers, encore moins optimisés que pour PC)
- Le prix : le côut d'une bonne carte graphique est équivalent à celui d'une console (qui offre la manette en plus :rateau et qui est autonome : quelqu'un peut jouer à la console pendant que l'autre utilise l'ordi.
- Les patches : attendre des mois pour avoir un jeu fini, et encore quand ils résolvent les problèmes...
- Les "inferiors versions" par rapport aux consoles : un peu comme le mac par rapport au PC : sorties tardives, mal optimisées...
- L'entretien que nécéssite le mac côté bootcamp : antivirus, ajournement des drivers... tout ce qu'on a voulu quitter quoi 

Bref moi ce que j'aimerais bien pour les prochains iMac, plus qu'une CG de gamer, c'est une entrée vidéo qui permette de brancher sa console, avec, pourquoi pas, un bouton pour switcher la source (comme sur mon samsung), et passer ainsi du Mac à la console sans reboot !


----------



## fairway (4 Février 2009)

1/ Le GamePlay de certains jeux est mieux sur Ordi que sur console
2/ Les MMO ne sont pas sur console

2 raisons pour vouloir un ordi qui tienne la route avec les jeux.


----------



## Bjeko (4 Février 2009)

fairway a dit:


> 1/ Le GamePlay de certains jeux est mieux sur Ordi que sur console
> 2/ Les MMO ne sont pas sur console
> 
> 2 raisons pour vouloir un ordi qui tienne la route avec les jeux.



1 : les différences s'atténuent, et on pourrait contragumenter que certains jeux sont plus jouables sur consoles que sur PC. Et plus forcément des jeux typé console d'ailleur : beaucoup de joueur PC se lamentent d'une "interface console" dans leurs jeux PC (Fallout 3?)

2 : je sens que ça va pas tarder à débarquer sur console. La ou il y a des sous à faire les éditeurs sont aux aguets. (Pis perso, les MMO ]

Bien sûr je pense que le jeu PC a encore des raisons d'intéresser certains joueurs, mais moins qu'avant... et surtout ceux qui possèdent un PC, pas un Mac.


----------



## fairway (4 Février 2009)

Perso je prefere jouer à COD4 avec un clavier et une souris plutot qu'une manette. 
Les FPS à la manette je trouve ça pas terrible. Mais ça reste subjectif

Les MMO sur une console, ça risque d'etre difficile quand même. Ou alors il va falloir creer une manette avec 40 boutons !


----------



## RaelRiaK (4 Février 2009)

Donc on en revient à ce qu'on disait avant, le Mac n'est pas (du moins pour le moment) une machine idéal pour joué. Certains classique y seront certainement agréables (WoW etc.) mais on est d'accords pour jouer c'est soit console, soit PC, mais pas encore Mac.

Donc pour revenir au sujet l'iMac ne sera de toute évidence pas encore une machine pour jouer, et je pense que la plupart des gens qui recherche un iMac ne recherche pas un moyen de jouer (je tiens cela des quelques personnes que j'ai fait switcher).

De plus on est clairement dans une question de goût là "je préfère le PC je préfère la console", mais en tout cas on ne peut pas (je le répète, pour l'instant) préféré Mac pour jouer (je parle de jouer à des jeux récents).

PS: perso j'était pas mauvais en FPS à la manette sur Dreamcast (souvenirs) mais au clavier et à la souris j'ai toujours était mauvais


----------



## mika79 (4 Février 2009)

bon encore une fois,  une 9800 serait mieux appropriée pour 1800 , que l'on joue ou pas. La 8800 a plus de deux ans et on la paie toujours au prix fort. En plus la 8800 ne suffît pas pour jouer un jeu de 5 ans qu'est wow en résolution high avec tous les paramètres au Max. Tu me comprend désormais RaelRiak? Je veux simplement dire que joueur ou pas joueur, actuellement il y a BIEN mieux qu'une 8800 et que pour 1800 Apple est dans l'obligation de vendre une cg de meilleure facture.


----------



## RaelRiaK (4 Février 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> bon encore une fois,  une 9800 serait mieux appropriée pour 1800 , que l'on joue ou pas. La 8800 a plus de deux ans et on la paie toujours au prix fort. En plus la 8800 ne suffît pas pour jouer un jeu de 5 ans qu'est wow en résolution high avec tous les paramètres au Max. Tu me comprend désormais RaelRiak? Je veux simplement dire que joueur ou pas joueur, actuellement il y a BIEN mieux qu'une 8800 et que pour 1800 Apple est dans l'obligation de vendre une cg de meilleure facture.



Je te l'accorde (bien que personnellement les CG ne sont pas mon fort) le 8800 n'est plus tout jeune (attention il a quand même un an ), mais reste très performant, et comme tu le dis, on est obligé de taper dans du 9800 pour avoir un vrai gain de performance. Donc sans pour autant jouer les prolongation, je ne vois pas l'urgence de changer la CG, alors que je suis persuader qu'il le feront et que je pense même que ça serait pas mal.

Par contre effectivement (je ne connais pas le prix de la carte dans l'iMac) il se font bien évidemment une marge de folie en vendant des compos qui sur PC sont désuée. Mais c'est de bonne guerre, Renault fait pareil avec sa Clio 2 qui a encore et toujours un succés fou alors que "dépassée" elle n'a pas changée depuis son arrivé sur le marché". Donc il s'agit d'un véhicule hyper amorti, hyper rentabilisé, hyper dépassé (je le sais j'ai la 3  ) mais Renault ne la brade pas pour autant à 6000 ... Pourquoi? Parce que ça reste une excellente voiture.

Ben le iMac avec une 8800GS est encore aujourd'hui un monstre. Mais par contre c'est juste mon point de vue, rien de plus et je te comprends entièrement


----------



## Jellybass (4 Février 2009)

Je vais finir par craquer et me le commander cet iMac. :hein:

Où alors, je pourrais créer un 700ème topic : "acheter ou attendre ?"


----------



## Bjeko (4 Février 2009)

Sinon pour ce que je disais plus haut :



Bjeko a dit:


> Bref moi ce que j'aimerais bien pour les prochains iMac, plus qu'une CG de gamer, c'est une entrée vidéo qui permette de brancher sa console, avec, pourquoi pas, un bouton pour switcher la source (comme sur mon samsung), et passer ainsi du Mac à la console sans reboot !



Je ne pense pas que ça soit prévu mais je considère que c'est dommage, notamment s'ils sortent un iMac 28", qui pourrait être utilisé comme écran principal : en plus d'une console on pourrait y brancher un lecteur blu-ray, etc.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (4 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Je vais finir par craquer et me le commander cet iMac. :hein:



Ils viennent d'annoncer la baisse des stocks d'imac ...
Tu ajoutes a cela les ventes des machines bureau du dernier trimestre ...
tu secoues bien fort et normalement ...

ta patience va bientôt payer (enfin surtout ta CB).

Sinon on te retrouve dans quelques semaines à râler contre Apple avec ta "vieille" machine déjà dépassée.

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Jellybass (4 Février 2009)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Ils viennent d'annoncer la baisse des stocks d'imac ...
> Tu ajoutes a cela les ventes des machines bureau du dernier trimestre ...
> tu secoues bien fort et normalement ...
> 
> ...



Bon... J'attends.


----------



## mika79 (4 Février 2009)

jellybass, attend, ne te presse pas, je dit ça mais je suis comme toi. Dit toi une chose : au pire lors de la présentation de la nouvelle config, si elle ne te convient pas, tu trouveras les machines discountées un peu partout. Mieux vaut observer que regretter ....



Amicalement


----------



## lefoudupuit (4 Février 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Sinon pour ce que je disais plus haut :
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que ça soit prévu mais je considère que c'est dommage, notamment s'ils sortent un iMac 28", qui pourrait être utilisé comme écran principal : en plus d'une console on pourrait y brancher un lecteur blu-ray, etc.



ça serait super sympa d'avoir une ENTREE hdmi sur l'iMac et que l'écran soit compatible htcp, histoire de pouvoir y brancher un lecteur blueray de salon (ou un tuner tnt hd) pour se mater un bon film en vraie HD sur son bel iMac ou regarder la tnthd sans charger son processeur

ça permettrait d'esquiver la question du blueray et de la licence sur MacOS sans trop pénaliser les utilisateurs (et puis comme ça pas besoin de 36.000 écrans, un seul suffit, celui de l'iMac :love: en 30" svp (ou + du moment que c'est énorme car évidemment c'est la taille qui compte)


----------



## boubou777 (5 Février 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> ça serait super sympa d'avoir une ENTREE hdmi sur l'iMac et que l'écran soit compatible htcp, histoire de pouvoir y brancher un lecteur blueray de salon (ou un tuner tnt hd) pour se mater un bon film en vraie HD sur son bel iMac ou regarder la tnthd sans charger son processeur
> 
> ça permettrait d'esquiver la question du blueray et de la licence sur MacOS sans trop pénaliser les utilisateurs (et puis comme ça pas besoin de 36.000 écrans, un seul suffit, celui de l'iMac :love: en 30" svp (ou + du moment que c'est énorme car évidemment c'est la taille qui compte)



je suis à 300% d'accord avec toi ! je ne comprend pas pourquoi un aussi bel écran soit dépourvu d'entrée vidéo :sick:

...j'ai remarqué que depuis 2 ou 3 jours, on trouve des Imacs et MacPro sur le refurb quasiment toute la journée....chose habituellement très rare ! 
..un écoulement du stock.....??:mouais:


----------



## Jellybass (5 Février 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> ...j'ai remarqué que depuis 2 ou 3 jours, on trouve des Imacs et MacPro sur le refurb quasiment toute la journée....chose habituellement très rare !
> ..un écoulement du stock.....??:mouais:



Je suis passé à l'Apple Retail Store de Manchester cet après-midi et ils ont tous les modèles d'iMac en stock.

De plus, le délai de livraison du 3,06 sur l'Apple Store (UK) a été raccourci de 5 à 3 jours. Les stocks ne sont pas vides. :rose:


----------



## Amalcrex (5 Février 2009)

J'aurais bien envie de craquer si les nvx sont plutôt sympas,
j'adore le concept de l'imac


----------



## wydad91 (7 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Je suis passé à l'Apple Retail Store de Manchester cet après-midi et ils ont tous les modèles d'iMac en stock.
> 
> De plus, le délai de livraison du 3,06 sur l'Apple Store (UK) a été raccourci de 5 à 3 jours. Les stocks ne sont pas vides. :rose:




dans tout les cas les rumeurs confirment que les stocks s'epuisent sans renouvellement direct, j'espère aussi que les imac arriveront vite et pour la mise à jour (toujours suivant les rumeurs) ils devraient posséder des cartes nvidia bien coté performances mais qui fait aussi un peu peur avec les derniers problemes de fiabilité d'nvidia et je pense qu'ils seront équipé de mémoire ddr3 cadencé à 1067mhz...


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Février 2009)

wydad91 a dit:


> *dans tout les cas les rumeurs* confirment que les stocks s'epuisent sans renouvellement direct, j'espère aussi que les imac arriveront vite et pour la mise à jour (toujours suivant les rumeurs) ils devraient posséder des cartes nvidia bien coté performances mais qui fait aussi un peu peur avec les derniers problemes de fiabilité d'nvidia et je pense qu'ils seront équipé de mémoire ddr3 cadencé à 1067mhz...



Ce ne sont que des rumeurs, pas des informations.


----------



## wydad91 (7 Février 2009)

oui mais souvent les rumeurs precedent la sortie des nouvelles maj se raprochent souvent de la réalité, comme par exemple les nouvelles cartes, je suis quasiment certain que se seront des nvidia tout siplement parce que toutes macbook et pro sont passés à nvidia


----------



## RaelRiaK (7 Février 2009)

Il ne faut pas être si sûre que ça. Il y a effectivement une grande chance que ça soit le cas, mais rappelons nous de la sortie du iPhone 3G : tout le monde parié sur un processeur intel (de même pour les futures iPhone) et en définitive, Apple continue avec la même puce que celle de l'iPhone EDGE, et rachette PA semi. 

Donc avec Apple on ne peut jurer de rien. Il est tout à fait possible qu'ils ai trouvé que les 9600 et 9400 convenaient très bien à une utilisation nomade, mais que je ne sais quelle trouvaille serait révolutionnaire dans un iMac voir un Mac Pro...


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Février 2009)

j'aimerais:
-que l'imac 20" haut de game devienne l'entrée de gamme,
-qu'il a une nouvelle dalle de meilleure qualité,
-qu'il soit de nouveau démontable par derrière j'aime pas démonter la dalle
-qu'il soit accompagné d'une mighty mouse tactile multi touch,
-accessoirement un tuner tv intégré.


----------



## F118I4 (7 Février 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> j'aimerais:
> -que l'imac 20" haut de game devienne l'entrée de gamme,
> -qu'il a une nouvelle dalle de meilleure qualité,
> -qu'il soit de nouveau démontable par derrière j'aime pas démonter la dalle
> ...


Pareil avec en plus une entrée vidéo ou plutôt une entrée HDMI pour brancher ma PS3.
Mais cela reste un rêve...


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Février 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Pareil avec en plus une entrée vidéo ou plutôt une entrée HDMI pour brancher ma PS3.
> Mais cela reste un rêve...



j'oubliais, un minidisplayport et un dvi pour brancher deux écran au mac.

pour ma xbox, je garde l'écran de mon macmini.


----------



## antonio8 (8 Février 2009)

J'espère surtout qu'il ne vont pas faire monter les prix excessivement!
Pensez vous a une refonte du design? Peut être un arrière en alu pourrait être envisager?


----------



## Jellybass (8 Février 2009)

On trouve tous les modèles d'iMac sur le refurb (UK). Cela dit, je doute que cela veuille dire quoi que ce soit, puisqu'on y trouve aussi tous les modèles de portables unibody (17" excepté) ainsi que des Macs Pro. C'est long, "quelques semaines". :sleep:


----------



## xao85 (8 Février 2009)

antonio8 a dit:


> J'espère surtout qu'il ne vont pas faire monter les prix excessivement!
> Pensez vous a une refonte du design? Peut être un arrière en alu pourrait être envisager?



Non car la ligne standard d'apple en ce moment est le tout alu avec contour noir. Et vu que les portables viennent d'y passer, je ne vois pas les imacs le quitter!


----------



## wydad91 (8 Février 2009)

je ne pense pas non plus qu'il y aura une refonte du design vu qu'il est assez recent quand même


----------



## mika79 (9 Février 2009)

si je pense a une refonte minime, au moins sur le gros modèle pour la dissipation de la chaleur a l'arrière , mais minime quoi ))


----------



## wydad91 (9 Février 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Il ne faut pas être si sûre que ça. Il y a effectivement une grande chance que ça soit le cas, mais rappelons nous de la sortie du iPhone 3G : tout le monde parié sur un processeur intel (de même pour les futures iPhone) et en définitive, Apple continue avec la même puce que celle de l'iPhone EDGE, et rachette PA semi.
> 
> Donc avec Apple on ne peut jurer de rien. Il est tout à fait possible qu'ils ai trouvé que les 9600 et 9400 convenaient très bien à une utilisation nomade, mais que je ne sais quelle trouvaille serait révolutionnaire dans un iMac voir un Mac Pro...



je retire ce que j'ai dit avec les dernieres nouvelles il est vrai qu'il est possible que les nouveaux imac soient équipés de carte ati radeon et pour la refonte pour le probleme de chaleur c'est vrai que cela paraît plausible.


----------



## todofirst (9 Février 2009)

Sera-t'il équipé de snow léopard ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Ben non si c'est dans quelques semaines.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ben non si c'est dans quelques semaines.




Ben oui si c'est dans quelques mois.


----------



## RaelRiaK (9 Février 2009)

Parle pas de malheur iluro 

Sans blague je suis en réalité plus de ton avis malheureusement ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ben non si c'est dans quelques mois.



Tu crois sincèrement voir Snow Leopard avant Juin ?
Moi je vois les iMac bien avant .


----------



## Jellybass (9 Février 2009)

Oui, demain par exemple. Et puis, à force de dire ça tous les lundis, je finirai bien par avoir raison.


----------



## miaou (9 Février 2009)

s'il sort des nouveaux imac  en mars ..  leurs acheteurs auront-ils droit à une " petite fleur" de Apple lors de la sortie de SNOW en juin ??    on peux rêver !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Ben rêve pas trop .


----------



## iota (9 Février 2009)

Salut.



miaou a dit:


> s'il sort des nouveaux imac  en mars ..  leurs acheteurs auront-ils droit à une " petite fleur" de Apple lors de la sortie de SNOW en juin ??    on peux rêver !!!


Il y avait eu un programme de mise à jour à la sortie de Leopard.
Quelques infos ici.

Donc oui, il y a bon espoir.

@+
iota


----------



## Jellybass (9 Février 2009)

Où l'on parle d'une date de sortie *le 3 mars*. Sans avancer la moindre information concrète, cependant.


----------



## Jellybass (9 Février 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> La période iMac est plutôt située au début de l'automne.



Voilà qui laisserait tout de même les iMacs sans révision pendant plus de 18 mois ! :afraid: (04/08 --> 09/09)

Ça fait long, pour une machine grand publique, non ? (exception faite pour le Mac mini qui n'a pas été mis à jour depuis mars 1824).


----------



## kuep (9 Février 2009)

Un peu hors sujet mais pas tellement non plus, l'iMac et le MP coûtent 20% moins cher sur l'Apple store UK, soit 1500 pour le 24" 3Ghz et 2000 pour le MP 8-core de base, au lieu de 2000 et 2500, saifou


----------



## Jellybass (9 Février 2009)

Ça, je suis au courant, hé hé.


----------



## Daveleballer (10 Février 2009)

Hello les gars,

Je suis avec assiduité ce thread, car je viens de renvoyer mon iMac provenant du refurb(défectueux) et j'ai été remboursé aujourd'hui.
Arf, le 03/03 j'aimerais bien Jellybass, mais le gars précise que c'est une inforamtion d'apple, je n'y crois guêre... Je viens d'avoir un technicien Apple care super sympa pour avoir des remontés de la panne du iMac, et je lui ai posé la question de but en blanc, et la réponse: On ne nous tiens pas au courant de ces choses là, tout n'est que rumeurs à ce stade...
lol, enfin voilà... Depuis que je suis ce thread, un paramêtre qui me semble important n'a jamais était pris en compte, la situation financière mondiale...
Ce serait prendre un gros risque de sortir une MAJ du iMac en ces temps, vous ne pensez pas? Il y aurait obligatoirement une baisse de vente comparé à son prédésseceur, prendre le risque qu'une famille puisse investir dans une MAJ iMac... je sais que Apple cible une clientèle haut de gamme et c'est une bonne mentalité marketing malgré la conjoncture, mais ça resterai un pari risqué, c'est pour ça que ne pense pas à une MAJ d'ici peu de temps.
En tout cas moi, j'attends la fin du mois début mars, et si rien, je fonce! Ca reste un ordi aprés tout, et ce qui sortira l'année prochaine sera encore mieux ...

++


----------



## Jellybass (10 Février 2009)

Daveleballer a dit:


> Ce serait prendre un gros risque de sortir une MAJ du iMac en ces temps, vous ne pensez pas ?



Hé ben, justement, il semble que la mode soit aux mesure de relance de la consommation (consommez, qu'on vous dit ! Tout ira mieux.).

À vrai dire, je ne pense pas que le contexte économique influe énormément sur les sorties de machines, du moins pas pour l'instant.


----------



## Duroc (10 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> À vrai dire, je ne pense pas que le contexte économique influe énormément sur les sorties de machines, du moins pas pour l'instant.


 
et pour Apple encore moins que les autres.  Concernant spécfiquement l'Imac, je trouve que la maj aurait déja du avoir lieu, c'est trop long. Mais ce qu'il faut se dire, c'est que tout ceci est soigneusement calculé, préparé, mijoté, pendant des mois par des grosses tronche de la vente et du marché dont le seul but est de faire de l'argent.

Donc si l'imac ne sort pas, la raison numéro 1, c'est que ces grosses têtes financières de chez Apple pensent que ça rapportera plus de le sortir à une date ultérieure.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Février 2009)

Duroc a dit:


> Donc si l'imac ne sort pas, la raison numéro 1, c'est que ces grosses têtes financières de chez Apple pensent que ça rapportera plus de le sortir à une date ultérieure.



Oui, c'est possible. C'est ça le marketing


----------



## fairway (10 Février 2009)

Ils vont peut etre sortir un Imac vert anis (c'est la couleur à la mode) qui ferait office de telephone portable de salon avec accès à la machine à laver en Wifi......


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Février 2009)

Personnellement je pense qu'Apple se moque un peu de la crise. Et c'est peut être tant mieux.

Attention entendons nous bien, en tant que programmeur, je suis menacé autant que n'importe qui par la crise, donc l'opinion qui suit n'est pas une parole d'évangile ou encore une pensé farfelue.

Je dirait que la politique d'Apple serait de sortir de bon produit et de passionner les gens. Entendons nous bien, la consommation est basse, les temps sont dur : bref on achète plus trop, on se tâte, etc ... Sauf ... Si on est passionné et certain de ce que l'on achète! Le profit d'Apple sont encore énorme. 

Prenons une autre stratégie de lutte contre la crise : les ordinateurs pas chers et autres notebook. Je suis désolé, mais lorsque je vois un notebook je me dis "300 foutus en l'air" et je ne suis pas le seul. J'aurais plutôt envie de ne pas avoir à revenir sur mon achat et de me retrouvé avec un truc qui en fin de compte n'a fait que me coûter du pognon. 

Alors que lorsque je vois un Mac, j'ai déjà ma curiosité qui s'éveille parce que j'aime ces machines, et en plus je me dis "bon économise et attends le prochain parce que ça sera une bonne machine, elle répond à ton besoin, et tu ne le regrettera pas". 

C'est une démarche différente, je ne sais pas bien si elle est réellement la meilleur, mais en tout cas cela me semble tenir la route. Bon ensuite je ne suis pas économiste.


----------



## Amalcrex (10 Février 2009)

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur certains points, mis à part le notebook.
Je pense que l'utilisation d'un notebook est assez différente d'un MB/MBP.
Le netbook est fait pour tenir toute une journée de prise de notes (ce qu'il fait), être léger, peu encombrant.
J'ai les 2, et je peux t'affirmer que le netbook dans le sac, je le sens pas! Alors que quand j'ai le MBP... même si pour un 15" il est léger 
Donc voila, le notebook est à peu près 10x moins cher, mais c'est pas l'important. C'est plutôt ce dont on a besoin de faire avec. Et je ne regrette l'achat de ni l'un, ni l'autre.
Ce qui est un peu étrange, c'est de voir des notebooks qui ne tiennent pas plus lgtps en autonomie que d'autres portables (MB/MBP par ex), et quand même tournants dans les 300. Alors là je dis : oui, c'est de l'argent gaspillé 
Enfin ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## pyrus69 (10 Février 2009)

quelqu'un a une idée des ecrans qui vont sortir avec les nouveaux imac???


----------



## Jellybass (10 Février 2009)

pyrus69 a dit:


> quelqu'un a une idée des ecrans qui vont sortir avec les nouveaux imac???



*Non.*


----------



## iota (10 Février 2009)

Salut,

pour suivre la tendance écolo du moment, on peut parier sur le fait que la gamme (ou tout du moins, une partie) iMac passe au rétroéclairage par LED au niveau des dalles LCD...

Le nouvel écran 24" montre que technologiquement c'est faisable. Reste à voir en terme de côut si ça l'est 

@+
iota


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Février 2009)

iota a dit:


> pour suivre la tendance écolo du moment, on peut parier sur le fait que la gamme (ou tout du moins, une partie) iMac passe au rétroéclairage par LED au niveau des dalles LCD...
> 
> Le nouvel écran 24" montre que technologiquement c'est faisable. Reste à voir en terme de côut si ça l'est



je suis sur qu'ils vont changer les écrans des imac pour des LED, ou dans maximum une année.

c'est mardi et toujours pas de nouvel imac


----------



## Jellybass (10 Février 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> c'est mardi et toujours pas de nouvel imac



Il n'est pas encore midi en Californie. 

Et puis la dernière fois, les iMacs ont été mis à jour un lundi. Pourquoi pas un autre jour, cette fois ? Un mercredi ?


----------



## jeanno51 (10 Février 2009)

pour en revenir à nos moutons, si je résume l'IMAC aura une façade arrière alu, un clavier alu et une souris alu... ça va faire un peu froid comme design je suis pas sur d'adhérer. et qu'en est il du brevet de camera cachée derrière la dalle?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Ils sont en quoi actuellement en peau de chamois ?


----------



## RaelRiaK (11 Février 2009)

Je pense qu'il parle du dos de l'appareil qui est actuellement en plastique noir. Mais perso je ne crois pas à une révision du design.


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Février 2009)

L'arrière des prochains zimac sera en alu, rainuré à ailettes comme un carter de moto (pour refroidir l'intérieur façon radiateur) 

Et pour le mac mini, un sujet de philo: "une disparition est elle une régression ?".


----------



## gautik94 (11 Février 2009)

personnellement je ne pense pas a un changement majeure du design des imac, ca se passera a l'intérieur !!!


----------



## miaou (11 Février 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il y avait eu un programme de mise à jour à la sortie de Leopard.
> Quelques infos ici.
> ...


merci
en effet oui..  si c'est ça  , je le prend dès qu'il sort.; mais comme on est jamais sur de rien ..
espérons...


----------



## Jellybass (12 Février 2009)

Se basant sur les prévisions -généralement aussi bizarres qu'inexactes- de l'analyste Shaw Wu (sur lesquelles reposent déjà les rumeurs actuelles), *ce site* pense à une sortie d'ici le 1er avril.

Vraiment pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent, question rumeurs. :sleep:


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Février 2009)

Le 1er avril en plus

Ils n'ont pas froids aux yeux


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> *ce site*[/URL] pense à une sortie d'ici le 1er avril.



*moi, j'aimerais une mise a jour demain !*

j'ai marre d'attendre, c'est trop loin le 1er avril !


----------



## Jellybass (12 Février 2009)

Un vendredi, j'en doute. Mais le plus tôt sera le mieux, j'en ai marre d'attendre. :hein:


----------



## invader (12 Février 2009)

moi aussi, et surtout aucune confirmation tout cela ne reste que rumeurs, on va encore attendre en septembre


----------



## gautik94 (12 Février 2009)

pourquoi ne sortent ils pas le grand jeu pour la sortie de l'imac ? pourquoi pas de keynote ?

et pourquoi pas steve jobs tant qu'on y est !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2009)

gautik94 a dit:


> pourquoi ne sortent ils pas le grand jeu pour la sortie de l'imac ? pourquoi pas de keynote ?
> 
> et pourquoi pas steve jobs tant qu'on y est !



Et si tu t'inspirais de l'actu de ces dernières semaines, au lieu de dire des bêtises. A longueurs de posts. Cela vaut également pour le membre joliment prénommé 217ae1.


----------



## gautik94 (13 Février 2009)

ben répond moi alors. Et sorry pour le "et pourquoi pas steve jobs?"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Parce que steve Jobs il ne travaille plus chez apple jusqu'en Juillet pour maladie 
Franchement , tu pourrais au moins chercher...


----------



## Daveleballer (14 Février 2009)

salut, je me suis levé toute la semaine a 2 h du mat' pour donner le biberon au fiston, et je checkai a chaque fois le refurb et tout les soirs de toute la semaine, il y avait la gamme complete des iMac, du 20' au 24'. Ca sent la liquidation!


----------



## Jellybass (14 Février 2009)

Daveleballer a dit:


> salut, je me suis levé toute la semaine a 2 h du mat' pour donner le biberon au fiston, et je checkai a chaque fois le refurb et tout les soirs de toute la semaine, il y avait la gamme complete des iMac, du 20' au 24'. Ca sent la liquidation!



Et aujourd'hui encore plus que d'habitude :







Il y a même des modèles datant d'avant la mise à jour d'avril 2008.


----------



## Daveleballer (14 Février 2009)

Je viens de matter tout les refurb possible au niveau international et c'est BLINDÉ d'iMac de partout, du plus récent jusqu'au vieille version, du 20 au 24. Humm... Ca sent bon la victoire dans peu de temps les gars!


----------



## pomme85 (14 Février 2009)

Peut on s'attendre à une petite baisse de prix selon vous ?


----------



## Cyrbyz (14 Février 2009)

Ca ! C'est bien une chose que je dééééétssste !!! Car je sais que BIEN SUR mes voisins vont avoir le nouveau ! Et que moi ...  Agggrrrhhhh ! Je prie !!! LOL


----------



## wydad91 (14 Février 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Parce que steve Jobs il ne travaille plus chez apple jusqu'en Juillet pour maladie
> Franchement , tu pourrais au moins chercher...



faux, il ets vrai qu'il est en arrêt maladie mais il reste au courant pour les décisions importante et peut encore donner son avis selon les news.

Et pour coller au sujet j'attends avec impatience la revision des imacs comme la majorité d'entre vous je pense.


----------



## moebius80 (15 Février 2009)

Je souhaite acquérir un iMac...Et oui cela sera mon premier mac...
Je pense attendre la sortie des nouveaux iMac pour en acquérir un...Mais c'est long...trop long...


----------



## ambrine (15 Février 2009)

OUI MAIS,

quand il arrivera chez toi, je serais vert de jalousie  Moi je ne me paye un nouvel iMac que tous les 5 ans, encore au moins 2 ans....


----------



## moebius80 (15 Février 2009)

ambrine a dit:


> OUI MAIS,
> 
> quand il arrivera chez toi, je serais vert de jalousie  Moi je ne me paye un nouvel iMac que tous les 5 ans, encore au moins 2 ans....


 
Tu pourras toujours venir le voir...lol

J'espere que les nouveaux iMac vont sortir avant Mars...


----------



## ambrine (15 Février 2009)

Tout dépend des besoins que nous avons d'un ordi; si c'est pressé, il ne faut pas se poser de question, tu choisis dans la gamme existante le modèle qui convient à tes critères de performance et évidemment de prix.

C'est vrai que les rumeurs et l'ancienneté (1 ans...) de la gamme actuelle favorisent le décalage de l'achat.

A la sortie des iMac G5, j'ai eu un mal fou à me raisonner pour ne pas l'acheter tout de suite, j'ai différé l'achat de septembre 2004 à mai 2005 à cause de "l'imminence" de la sortie de Tiger , du nouvel i'Life et ensuite d'une mise à jour de la gamme ... Mon G3 pouvait encore attendre!

En mai 2005, l'iMac G5 incluait le bluetooth, l'airport, Tiger, plus de mémoire et un plus grand DD plus une baisse de prix, j'étais aux Anges!


----------



## moebius80 (15 Février 2009)

Personnellement, je n'ai pas envie d'attendre 6 mois....J'attends jusqu'à fin mars et si pas d'info, j'achete le plus puissant des iMac du moment pour ne pas être dépassé trop vite...


----------



## ambrine (15 Février 2009)

Depuis combien de temps penses-tu acheter un iMac? Plus près de 6 mois ou 6 semaines....


----------



## moebius80 (15 Février 2009)

ambrine a dit:


> Depuis combien de temps penses-tu acheter un iMac? Plus près de 6 mois ou 6 semaines....


 
Plus pres des 6 semaines lol


----------



## boubou777 (15 Février 2009)

et bien moi, cela fait depuis début septembre que j'attends cette mise à jour !!:afraid::modo:
croyez moi que ça commence à faire long...

avant je ne connaissais pas du tout les machines Apple, et en passant un jour à la fnac, j'ai vu ce splendide Imac.....alors j'ai commencé à faire des recherches en rentrant à la maison, je suis allé sur le site d'Apple....et là.......j'ai compris.....je suis tombé amoureux de cette machine et de son OS :love: et depuis je dévore les tutos, screnncast, podcast...etc....comme un dingue !!! et plus je decouvre Apple et plus je l'aime ! pour me faire patienté je viens de prendre un Iphone 3g

plus de 15ans de PC.....quel gâchis....:sick:


----------



## macdani (16 Février 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> et bien moi, cela fait depuis début septembre que j'attends cette mise à jour !!:afraid::modo:
> croyez moi que ça commence à faire long...
> pour me faire patienté je viens de prendre un Iphone 3g



ah ça c'est bête!, il parrait que l' Iphone va bientôt lui aussi être mis à jour....:rateau:


----------



## wydad91 (16 Février 2009)

apparement le futur pdg se voudrait plus communicatif que l'actuel (steve job) esperons que l'on galera moins avec les maj et autre sortie pour la recolte d'infos, en même temps cette petite specificité avec apple fait un petit son charme je trouve mais bon esperons que les imacs encore une fois arrive bientot


----------



## DealM (16 Février 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> et bien moi, cela fait depuis début septembre que j'attends cette mise à jour !!:afraid::modo:
> croyez moi que ça commence à faire long...
> 
> avant je ne connaissais pas du tout les machines Apple, et en passant un jour à la fnac, j'ai vu ce splendide Imac.....alors j'ai commencé à faire des recherches en rentrant à la maison, je suis allé sur le site d'Apple....et là.......j'ai compris.....je suis tombé amoureux de cette machine et de son OS :love: et depuis je dévore les tutos, screnncast, podcast...etc....comme un dingue !!! et plus je decouvre Apple et plus je l'aime ! pour me faire patienté je viens de prendre un Iphone 3g
> ...


 
Exactement dans la même situation, sauf que j'y réfléchis depuis début janvier.

Il me semble avoir vu dans ce fil de discution que les MAJ de l'apple store sortaient le mardi ? Vous pensez que peut-être il serait possible qu'éventuellement on puisse envisager une probable mise à jour demain ?

Wait & See... Mais ça me tarde !


----------



## boubou777 (16 Février 2009)

macdani a dit:


> ah ça c'est bête!, il parrait que l' Iphone va bientôt lui aussi être mis à jour....:rateau:



oui ! je suis au courant pour cette mise à jour, mais j'en pouvais plus d'attendre, alors c'était soit je craque pour un Iphone, soit pour l'Imac.....le choix était vite fait

je deviens complètement pommé


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Février 2009)

Je dois avouer que j'attends aussi avec impatience la sortie des nouveaux iMac.
C'est pour moi une question de puissance, de design et surtout d'économie. Je suis étudiant, et je dois avouer que se payer un iMac, c'est pas facile (heureusement que la bourse du mérite pour les TB au bac aident un peu ). 
Enfin, est-ce que quelqu'un sait pour quand est la future Keynote? Je sais qu'il y en à une en juin mais je ne sais pas si il en a avant...
En tout cas j'attend que snow sorte, et espère un design d'enfer, avec un superbe écran LED pour les futurs iMacs


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Un écran led ne sert à rien pour l'intérieur , en mettre en dans un imac , ça serait sacrifier quelques chose d'autre (cpu etc) pour rien .
Et pour le design , il ne sera pas renouvelé car il est en adéquation avec ceux des portables.


----------



## Jellybass (16 Février 2009)

C'est demain mardi. Vous avez des doigts ? Croisez-en un max. :hein:


----------



## boubou777 (16 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> C'est demain mardi. Vous avez des doigts ? Croisez-en un max. :hein:



malheureusement...je ne pense pas 

la mise à jour qu'il y aura sera suffisamment importante pour une présentation lors d'une keynote, donc, une annonce d'un "special event" au journaliste se fait toujours quelques jours avant.....et là....ce n'est pas le cas....

mais sait-on jamais


----------



## xao85 (16 Février 2009)

Ya pas assez de rumeurs pour que ça soir demain. Avant la sortie d'un mac, il y a toujours 36 rumeurs qui viennent la semaine avant sa sortie!


----------



## Jellybass (16 Février 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Ya pas assez de rumeurs pour que ça soir demain. Avant la sortie d'un mac, il y a toujours 36 rumeurs qui viennent la semaine avant sa sortie!



C'est vrai. :rose:


----------



## wydad91 (17 Février 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> malheureusement...je ne pense pas
> 
> la mise à jour qu'il y aura sera suffisamment importante pour une présentation lors d'une keynote, donc, une annonce d'un "special event" au journaliste se fait toujours quelques jours avant.....et là....ce n'est pas le cas....
> 
> mais sait-on jamais



je croyais que apple voulait en finir avec les keynote parce que sa leur imposait de proposer des nouveautés à chaque fois et sa les embetaient comme par exemple mobile me qu'il on du finir rapidos et qu'il l'on "baclé" avec tout les problemes qu'il y a eu à sa sortie, j'espere que l'imac sortira avant juin et qu'il feront comme lors de la sortie de os10.5, c'est dire d'abords la mise à jour de l'imac ensuite celle de l'os avec des tarif preferentiel pour ceux qu'ils l'ont achetés apres une date donnée


----------



## xao85 (17 Février 2009)

Mais vous savez quoi...? Il est certain que les imacs ne vont plus tarder! 

Honnêtement dans le mois qui vient, je pense...


----------



## maverick1984 (17 Février 2009)

Apple puisse t'entendre mon fils 
Mais je pencherai plutôt pour une mise a jour groupée avec snow léopard, ça me semble plus logique....


----------



## miaou (17 Février 2009)

ce serait assez logique en effet.  sortir un nouvel imac maintenant ou le mois prochain, 2 mois avant la sottie de SL.. ça poserai un dilemme  pour beaucoup ( entre autres :  moi  ) 
mais tout est possible . Apple l'a déjà fait ça non ?


----------



## Jellybass (17 Février 2009)

miaou a dit:


> ce serait assez logique en effet.  sortir un nouvel imac maintenant ou le mois prochain, 2 mois avant la sottie de SL.. ça poserai un dilemme  pour beaucoup ( entre autres :  moi  )
> mais tout est possible . Apple l'a déjà fait ça non ?



Oui, ils avaient sorti le nouvel iMac alu en août 2007 puis Léopard en octobre de la même année. Tout est possible.


----------



## Bjeko (17 Février 2009)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Apple puisse t'entendre mon fils
> Mais je pencherai plutôt pour une mise a jour groupée avec snow léopard, ça me semble plus logique....



Au contraire je pense plutôt que la logique commerciale voudrait qu'Apple les sorte en 2 temps.
Ceux qui souhaitent et peuvent attendre n'achèteront de toutes façons qu'une fois Leopard disponible. Et les impatients, comme moi, sortiront 2 fois le porte-monnaie : tout bénef pour Apple.


----------



## RaelRiaK (17 Février 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Au contraire je pense plutôt que la logique commerciale voudrait qu'Apple les sorte en 2 temps.
> Ceux qui souhaitent et peuvent attendre n'achèteront de toutes façons qu'une fois Leopard disponible. Et les impatients, comme moi, sortiront 2 fois le porte-monnaie : tout bénef pour Apple.



Autant je n'avais pas pensé à cela, autant cela me semble une remarque fort intelligente !! C'est vrai qu'Apple a tout à gagner a sortir iMac et SL en deux temps ...


----------



## F118I4 (17 Février 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Autant je n'avais pas pensé à cela, autant cela me semble une remarque fort intelligente !! C'est vrai qu'Apple a tout à gagner a sortir iMac et SL en deux temps ...


Au contraire, les spécialistes disent qu' Apple attend la sortie de Snow Leopard pour sortir les iMac Core 2 Quad ou si l' iMac sort avant il aura simplement un processeur double coeurs (SL: optimisation des processeurs multi-coeurs).
Je préférais voir un iMac Core 2 Quad en Juin plutôt que voir un iMac core 2 duo en Mars ou Mai.
De toute façon je pense qu' il est hors de question d' attendre encore un an pour les processeurs 4 coeurs dans un iMac.
Aujourd' hui le prix des ordi baissent significativement maintenant Apple reste toujours au dessus des 1000 euros (pour les iMac) donc Apple se doit de mettre une configuration qui tienne la route!


----------



## Jellybass (17 Février 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Au contraire je pense plutôt que la logique commerciale voudrait qu'Apple les sorte en 2 temps.
> Ceux qui souhaitent et peuvent attendre n'achèteront de toutes façons qu'une fois Leopard disponible. Et les impatients, comme moi, sortiront 2 fois le porte-monnaie : tout bénef pour Apple.



Je pense aussi que c'est la solution la plus logique d'un point de vue marketing.


----------



## miaou (17 Février 2009)

oui mais je ne pense pas  que ce soit fait exprès  ..     
sinon ça voudrait dire que chez Apple ,on se dit....
" ouais  on doit sortir SL  dans 2 mois , et bien  on sort l'imac maintenant..  comme cela  nos abrutis de clients repasseront 2 fois  à la caisse......  ouais    " 
( mais peut être que je rêve  )


----------



## kuep (17 Février 2009)

xpla sur MacRumors a dit:
			
		

> I think today we see new Macs.
> 
> http://www.unimall.de/
> 
> ...



Suspeeense


----------



## boubou777 (17 Février 2009)

c'est juste une action commerciale....rien de sérieux.....


----------



## kuep (17 Février 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> c'est juste une action commerciale....rien de sérieux.....



Peut être mais faut bien entretenir l'engouement


----------



## boubou777 (17 Février 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Peut être mais faut bien entretenir l'engouement



c'est vrai...alors....."Suspeeense "


----------



## kuep (17 Février 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> c'est vrai...alors....."Suspeeense "



Ayé la surprise est arrivée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tous ceux qui attendaient un Elgato EyeTV DTT offert pour l'achat d'un MAC vont être ravis, et Dieu sait qu'ils sont nombreux sur ce topic : o


----------



## boubou777 (17 Février 2009)

y sont malin ces bosch !!:bebe:


----------



## Jellybass (17 Février 2009)

:sleep:

Quoi ? Non, rien...


----------



## xao85 (18 Février 2009)

miaou a dit:


> ce serait assez logique en effet.  sortir un nouvel imac maintenant ou le mois prochain, 2 mois avant la sottie de SL.. ça poserai un dilemme  pour beaucoup ( entre autres :  moi  )
> mais tout est possible . Apple l'a déjà fait ça non ?



A mon avis Snow léopard ne sortira pas dans deux mois!


----------



## boubou777 (18 Février 2009)

voici un article vu sur le site mac4ever : http://www.mac4ever.com/news/42621/tim_cook_2009_sera_tres_excitant_sur_le_front_de_l_iphone/

le 03 mars se précise


----------



## xao85 (18 Février 2009)

Là je dirai qu'on a un début de rumeur!


----------



## RaelRiaK (18 Février 2009)

Oui voilà c'est un début de rumeur. Parce que les dates on commence à les collectionner


----------



## Jellybass (18 Février 2009)

Si special event il y a, on sera fixé en fin de semaine prochaine selon si Apple contacte la presse ou pas. 

Sinon, il faudra attendre le 3 pour être fixé. :hein:


----------



## jeanno51 (18 Février 2009)

que le dieu de la pomme t entende!!
en tout cas j'ai été harceler comme chaque mardi mon revendeur et tj pas de nouvelles de son coté ni du coté des grossistes..
une question: combien de temps faudra t il attendre si une sorti se fait le 3 mars par exemple pour qu une ville de province soit fournit ?


----------



## iota (18 Février 2009)

Salut.



Jellybass a dit:


> Si special event il y a, on sera fixé en fin de semaine prochaine selon si Apple contacte la presse ou pas.


OK, donc soit on sera fixé en fin de semaine prochaine soit on ne le sera pas...



Jellybass a dit:


> Sinon, il faudra attendre le 3 pour être fixé. :hein:


Et donc, dans tous les cas on sera fixé le 3 Mars...

Ca fait vachement avancé le débat tout ça   

@+
iota


----------



## oliv1523 (18 Février 2009)

bonjour a tous !
question conne peut etre ... mais si des nouveaux imac sortent  ils seront plus chers que ceux actuellement ?  et du coup y en auras pas en refurb je suppose ?? :sleep:


----------



## xao85 (18 Février 2009)

Je dirai dans le même ordre de prix que ceux actuels!


----------



## oliv1523 (18 Février 2009)

sauf que avant d'avoir des refurb....bref ...dilemme !


----------



## DealM (19 Février 2009)

oliv1523 a dit:


> sauf que avant d'avoir des refurb....bref ...*dilemme* !


 
Hep là, utilisation non autorisée d'un pseudonyme déposé, ça va vous coûter cher ça !

Sinon sérieusement, est-ce qu'on peut dire de certaines choses, qu'on sera absolument sûrs de les voir dans nos futurs iMac ? Genre un quadcoeur ? Plus de ram ou de DD ? Ou est-ce que tout n'est que rumeur ?

Voici la liste des choses que j'ai pu lire à droite à gauche, les pensez-vous impossibles, probables, sûres ? :
- Quad Core
- Amélioration du bus
- Nouvelle RAM en DDR3
- Plus de stockage (1To)
- Nouvelle puce WIFI (compatible WIMAX)
- Ecran plus grand (26" 28" 30")
- Nouvelle CG
- Double sortie display (pour brancher deux écrans)
- Sortie audio 5.1
- Nouvelle plaque arrière pour meilleure évacuation de la chaleur
- Lecteur Blue Ray


----------



## Jellybass (19 Février 2009)

DealM a dit:


> Voici la liste des choses que j'ai pu lire à droite à gauche, les pensez-vous impossibles, probables, sûres ? :



A mon humble avis :

- Quad Core - *Oui, sur le haut de gamme*
- Amélioration du bus - *Sans doute*
- Nouvelle RAM en DDR3 - *Oui et 2Go pour tout le monde (4Go en haut de gamme ?)*
- Plus de stockage (1To) -* option déjà dispo, je ne pense pas que ça deviendra le standard*
- Nouvelle puce WIFI (compatible WIMAX) -* aucune idée*
- Ecran plus grand (26" 28" 30") - *pas sûr*
- Nouvelle CG - *oui - mais quoi ?*
- Double sortie display (pour brancher deux écrans) - *un seul port diplay-port*
- Sortie audio 5.1 -* c'est déjà le cas*
- Nouvelle plaque arrière pour meilleure évacuation de la chaleur -* mmh, pourquoi pas*
- Lecteur Blue Ray - *aucun risque*


----------



## boubou777 (19 Février 2009)

DealM a dit:


> Voici la liste des choses que j'ai pu lire à droite à gauche, les pensez-vous impossibles, probables, sûres ? :
> - Quad Core  certitude
> - Amélioration du bus oui
> - Nouvelle RAM en DDR3 certitude
> ...



voilà mon avis


----------



## DealM (20 Février 2009)

Hey une idée "rigolote" : un iMac avec un pied rotatif pour pouvoir passer du mode paysage au mode portrait, avec l'accélérometre du iPhone pour que l'image switch automatiquement ;-)

Quoi, on a le droit de rêver non ? ^^


----------



## wotan67 (20 Février 2009)

Ne pas oublier la dalle 24" avec option rayonnement(solarium)


----------



## RaelRiaK (20 Février 2009)

Je trouve ta vision raisonnable est envisageable boubou777


----------



## Jellybass (20 Février 2009)

Une semaine de plus sans iMac. Je viens d'appeler *Raël*, et il dit que c'est pour mardi. Cette fois, c'est sûr. :hein:


----------



## RaelRiaK (20 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Une semaine de plus sans iMac. Je viens d'appeler *Raël*, et il dit que c'est pour mardi. Cette fois, c'est sûr. :hein:



C'est pas drôle de se moquer de mon pseudo 
En plus, et ben, ça a rien à voir avec les raëliens, ça viens d'un vieil album de Genesis ... je l'ai déjà dis en plus faut suivre ...


----------



## boubou777 (20 Février 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> C'est pas drôle de se moquer de mon pseudo
> En plus, et ben, ça a rien à voir avec les raëliens, ça viens d'un vieil album de Genesis ... je l'ai déjà dis en plus faut suivre ...



je pense pas que c'est par rapport à ton pseudo....:mouais:


----------



## Jellybass (21 Février 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> je pense pas que c'est par rapport à ton pseudo....:mouais:



Non, en effet. Désolé, RaelRiak.


----------



## RaelRiaK (21 Février 2009)

Non pas de problème, c'était histoire de te chambrer 
Revenons à nos moutons ...


----------



## boubou777 (21 Février 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Non pas de problème, c'était histoire de te chambrer
> Revenons à nos moutons ...



Oui revenons à nos léopard...


----------



## carpediem1331 (23 Février 2009)

Ne pouvant plus attendre, je me suis acheté un imac 20" de base, et je suis surpris par la vélocité de ce modele, pourtant guere puissant sur le papier.

J'ai hâte de voir les nouveaux imac ds mon apple store preferé!


----------



## boubou777 (23 Février 2009)

carpediem1331 a dit:


> Ne pouvant plus attendre, je me suis acheté un imac 20" de base, et je suis surpris par la vélocité de ce modele, pourtant guere puissant sur le papier.
> 
> J'ai hâte de voir les nouveaux imac ds mon apple store preferé!



pourquoi, tu comptes aussi t'acheter un nouveau ??


----------



## wydad91 (23 Février 2009)

carpediem1331 a dit:


> Ne pouvant plus attendre, je me suis acheté un imac 20" de base, et je suis surpris par la vélocité de ce modele, pourtant guere puissant sur le papier.
> 
> J'ai hâte de voir les nouveaux imac ds mon apple store preferé!



Si tu as une technique donne la nous!!


----------



## carpediem1331 (23 Février 2009)

Oui, je compte également acheter le nouveau modéle.

J'étais parti sur un imac 24 et un macbook unibody, mais l'unibody ne me convient pas, je possède déjà un netbook, plus adapté a mes besoins.

Bref, Il y aura un autre imac d'ici peu.

J'aime bcp les ordinateurs, j'en ai un peu partout à la maison


----------



## Jellybass (23 Février 2009)

Je propose de renommer ce fil : "Mise à jour iMac... un jour ?" :sleep:


----------



## RaelRiaK (23 Février 2009)

Plus j'y pense plus je me dis que maintenant Apple n'a plus rien à perdre, et ne gagnera rien a sortir ses iMac maintenant.
Apple se moque des tendances, des analystes, des chiffres négatifs (à tord ou à raison), ils l'ont souvent prouvé. Je pense qu'il est tout à fait possible d'attendre WWDC pour voir les nouveaux iMac. Il ne faut pas chercher, ils ne sont jamais où on les attend. Et je dis que ce n'est pas plus mal, au moins ils sont vraiment différents. Je veux dire, le reste des fabricant de materiel informatique réagit au quart de tour par rapport au moindre tendances du marché, et et réalité aucune ne déchaîne autant de passion qu'Apple même tous réunis. Apple suit son bonhomme de chemin, et jusque là ça leur réussi, je pense que ce n'est pas mal.


----------



## carpediem1331 (23 Février 2009)

Et pour tous ceux qui attendent, j'ai envie de leur dire qu'en informatique, si on attend pour acheter, on achete jamais.


----------



## Jellybass (23 Février 2009)

carpediem1331 a dit:


> Et pour tous ceux qui attendent, j'ai envie de leur dire qu'en informatique, si on attend pour acheter, on achete jamais.



Oui, je commence à bien m'en rendre compte de ça. L'attente est pénible. Je vais peut-être me tourner vers un Mac Pro, qui a l'avantage de l'évolutivité.


----------



## RaelRiaK (24 Février 2009)

carpediem1331 a dit:


> Et pour tous ceux qui attendent, j'ai envie de leur dire qu'en informatique, si on attend pour acheter, on achete jamais.



C'est vrai, mais quand la dernière génération à déjà une année et que le nouvelle est à quelque semaine de délais, je trouve qu'attendre peut être une solution, surtout quand on est pas pressé. D'autant que certaines des choses qu'ils vont certainement proposer sont plutôt intéressantes : quad core et nVidia (pour SL c'est une bonne chose), et écran LED (le nouveau display 24" est bien LED, j epense que toute la gamme Apple va passer au LED sauf le mac mini )


----------



## Bjeko (24 Février 2009)

imacrumeur


----------



## RaelRiaK (24 Février 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> imacrumeur



Autant j'ai vu cette nouvelle, autant je ne comprends pas du tout ce qu'elle veut dire ...


----------



## Bjeko (24 Février 2009)

Bah, ce scan pourri contiendrait le texte promotionnel des nouveaux iMac :







On voit que c'est la crise : même les fakers sont à la dêche :rateau:


----------



## Jellybass (24 Février 2009)

Cet pub n'apporte rien de nouveau, vraiment. Pourvu qu'ils ne nous laissent pas du Core 2Duo sur toute la gamme.


----------



## xao85 (24 Février 2009)

Les processeurs 4 coeurs ne sont pas près de sortir(en version portable j'entends), ce sera donc du core2duo dans tous les imacs sauf si apple a obtenu une exclusivité...


----------



## Jellybass (24 Février 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Les processeurs 4 coeurs ne sont pas près de sortir(en version portable j'entends), ce sera donc du core2duo dans tous les imacs sauf si apple a obtenu une exclusivité...



*Et pourtant...*


----------



## Bjeko (24 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Cet pub n'apporte rien de nouveau, vraiment. Pourvu qu'ils ne nous laissent pas du Core 2Duo sur toute la gamme.



ça pourrait être le cas pourtant : une révision light des iMac en mars, pour uniformiser les cartes graphiques et augmenter un peu la puissance, surtout pour ajourner les prix de la gamme au marché.

Et un renouvellement à la rentrée avec passage au quadro, conjointement ou suivant de prés un snowléo qui fera parler la poudre (et les benchmarks) sur ces nouvelles machines.

C'est plausible selon moi.


----------



## Jellybass (24 Février 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> ça pourrait être le cas pourtant : une révision light des iMac en mars, pour uniformiser les cartes graphiques et augmenter un peu la puissance, surtout pour ajourner les prix de la gamme au marché.
> 
> Et un renouvellement à la rentrée avec passage au quadro, conjointement ou suivant de prés un snowléo qui fera parler la poudre (et les benchmarks) sur ces nouvelles machines.
> 
> C'est plausible selon moi.



C'est plausible, en effet. Mais pas franchement souhaitable.


----------



## xao85 (24 Février 2009)

Ben pour l'instant j'en ai pas vu beaucoup dans le commerce des processeurs quad...


----------



## RaelRiaK (24 Février 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben pour l'instant j'en ai pas vu beaucoup dans le commerce des processeurs quad...



J'en ai un sous mon bureau en ce moment , mais bon OK ce n'est pas un processeur de portable ...

Sinon je ne crois pas trop à la révision mineur en Mars. Sinon je pense qu'elle aurait déjà était faite. Sans blague une révision mineur qui met autant de temps à poindre ... Maintenant je suis loin d'être infaillible.

Pour ce qui est de la "pub", je pense que c'est carrément un fake. C'est de descriptif du iMac actuel avec comme seule nuance du nVidia mentionné, mais cela pourrait être la fiche descriptive du haut de gamme, ou d'un magasin bâtard qui vend le haut de gamme ...


----------



## Jellybass (24 Février 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Sinon je ne crois pas trop à la révision mineur en Mars.



Moi non plus. Plutôt février. :bebe:


----------



## pixy (24 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Oui, je commence à bien m'en rendre compte de ça. L'attente est pénible. Je vais peut-être me tourner vers un Mac Pro, qui a l'avantage de l'évolutivité.



c'est certainement la meilleure solution qui soit, si on a les moyens financiers, l'espace nécessaire et si la mobilité (voire mobilité+espace!) n'est pas indispensable :rateau:

mais bon pour le MacPro la révision est sans doute prochaîne aussi! :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Exxon (25 Février 2009)

Serieux c'est long!
Moi j'attends les nouveaux imac en esperant qu'une nouvelle souris et clavier soient aussi de la partie.
J'ai une vieille souris et j'aimerai vraiment racheter une souris apple (en esperant qu'elle ne soit pas aussi difficile à nettoyer que celle livrée avec mon imac).


----------



## ambrine (25 Février 2009)

Heu.... le clavier vient d'être changé pour un modèle extraslim en aluminium... pourquoi un nouveau modèle si vite?


----------



## Jellybass (25 Février 2009)

Y a-t-il une chance qu'on apprenne quoi que ce soit concernant d'éventuels nouveaux produits suite à la réunion des actionnaires Apple cet après-midi ?


----------



## boubou777 (25 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Y a-t-il une chance qu'on apprenne quoi que ce soit concernant d'éventuels nouveaux produits suite à la réunion des actionnaires Apple cet après-midi ?



je pense que les plannings étaient à l'ordre du jour....ce qui laisse présager certaine fuite dans les jours avenir...


----------



## Jellybass (25 Février 2009)

Rien à se mettre sous la dent, selon un membre du forum d'Apple Insider qui a assisté à la réunion. :sleep:

C'est en anglais et c'est *ici*.


----------



## boubou777 (25 Février 2009)

les boules......

peut-être une annonce le 03/03..


----------



## RaelRiaK (25 Février 2009)

Plus le temps passe plus je me dis que les prochaines nouveautés sont pour le WWDC. On a aucune rumeur tangible, rien de palpable, bref : on est loin d'une quelconque annonce. C'est du moins la conclusion que je tire. Apple se moque des signaux extérieur, ils suivent leur chemin.


----------



## Bjeko (26 Février 2009)

on continue d'y croire...


----------



## xao85 (26 Février 2009)

Yen qui vont plus se sentir après une news pareille!

 La grande chaine de magasins... ce serait pas la F... !


----------



## Jellybass (26 Février 2009)

Chic, j'ai hâte.


----------



## RaelRiaK (26 Février 2009)

Honnêtement j'avoue ce serait génial, mais j'y crois de moins en moins ... Les stocks se vident, mais il est encore largement possible de trouver un iMac ... En fait cette news ne fait en réalité que rebondir la news qui indiqué qu'Apple avait dit que les stocks devaient se vider. Forcément quelques mois plus tard, les magasins allaient se retrouver à sec ...

Mais si c'est plus tôt que juin, je suis super content.


----------



## boubou777 (26 Février 2009)

annonce le 03/03, disponibilité fin mars...... 

je rêve !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

ca arrivera quand ca arrivera

et dire que y a 18 pages de speculation


----------



## boubou777 (26 Février 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> ca arrivera quand ca arrivera
> 
> et dire que y a 18 pages de speculation



c'est ça qui est bon !!! 

en tout cas c'est pas loin du tout car il suffit de regarder le store refurb US pour s'en rendre compte !! pas moins de 6 modèles différent !!
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/mac/imac


----------



## Jellybass (26 Février 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> c'est ça qui est bon !!!
> 
> en tout cas c'est pas loin du tout car il suffit de regarder le store refurb US pour s'en rendre compte !! pas moins de 6 modèles différent !!
> http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/mac/imac



C'était déjà le cas sur le refurb britannique *il y a deux semaines*. Et il ne s'est rien passé. :rose:


----------



## Bjeko (26 Février 2009)

...Le problème c'est que s'ils attendent de vider les stocks pour sortir les nouveaux modèles... et que les clients attendent les nouveaux modèles pour acheter, ça risque d'être long :rateau:


----------



## boubou777 (26 Février 2009)

c'est évident que le acheteurs d'Imac sont rares en ce moment...


----------



## xao85 (26 Février 2009)

Ca dépend! Si il font les imacs à moins 50%, je peux te jurer que moi, j'achète!


----------



## Mamba (26 Février 2009)

Seigneur iPapy,
Dieu des macusers
Fait que notre volonté soit faite 
Que ces imac viennent !!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Uno
Deuxio


----------



## xao85 (26 Février 2009)

J'adore la dernière phrase de mac4ever: "Remarquez bien qu'à force d'attendre, ça va bien finir par arriver..."


----------



## kuep (26 Février 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> on continue d'y croire...



En complément, 

"Amenez un vieux mac ou un PC et économisez de 100 à 150 sur l'achat d'un nouveau mac. C'est en résumé le sens d'une opération "Bonus écologique" qui devrait démarrer le *2 mars* et se poursuivre jusqu'au 11 avril dans les Apple Premium Resellers. [...] Au passage, la date de fin de cette opération laisse supposer que les iMac ne bougeront pas avant ce terme, sauf surprise d'ici ce début de semaine."


----------



## wydad91 (26 Février 2009)

moi je ne pense pas parce que tout simplement si il y a une rupture dans les imac comment va t'on profiter de cette offre? en tout cas c'est interressant


----------



## boubou777 (26 Février 2009)

de nouveaux GPU sortent.......le 03 mars !!! 

on peut encore rêver :rateau:

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12273&Itemid=41


----------



## Jellybass (26 Février 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> de nouveaux GPU sortent.......le 03 mars !!!
> 
> on peut encore rêver :rateau:



Ouaa, des iMacs avec ce nouveau joujou, ça serait pas de refus ! :rateau:

Allez, cette fois, c'est sûr, c'est pour mardi.


----------



## bendder (26 Février 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> J'adore la dernière phrase de mac4ever: "Remarquez bien qu'à force d'attendre, ça va bien finir par arriver..."



+15


----------



## RaelRiaK (27 Février 2009)

Mouais, j'ai regardé l'Apple Online Store, tout est en stock, ce qui, du moins à mon gout, ne transpire pas la rupture de stock. Sans blague, il et encore très très aisé de trouver des iMac, ne serais ce que le carrefour non loin de chez moi en a encore ... Alors OK il y en a moins qu'avant, mais on est pas encore à une situation irréversible.

Mais la meilleure des nouvelles bien évidement serait que j'ai tord, ce que je suis tout disposer à accepter  voir même à le souhaiter


----------



## boubou777 (27 Février 2009)

sur cet article sur un site allemand il est dit (en gros !) que les Imac sortiraient bien la semaine prochaine, qu'ils sont déjà en production, et que se sont des sources qui vienne de Apple.....!

http://www.macbug.de/2009/02/25/imac-2009-vorstellung-anfang-marz-nachste-woche/

ci-dessous la traduction "made in google" !!!

_iMac 2009: présentation au début de mars et la semaine prochaine 
 L'actualité, disponible iMac1 commentaire » 

iMac.pngAus Apple milieux internes, nous avons appris que plus tard au début de mars, c'est-à-dire la semaine prochaine, les nouveaux modèles iMac sont présentés. 

 Ceux-ci sont un Speedbump (comme on pouvait s'y attendre), et savoir les cartes graphiques NVidia ont. 

 Des spécifications sont pas connus, ou ne peuvent pas communiquer. 

 La production dans les usines d'Apple est déjà en cours, l'extradition devrait mi / fin mars. 

 Qui est donc actuellement souhaite acquérir un iMac, il est encore un peu de patience._​


----------



## fairway (27 Février 2009)

Et ce sont les marmottes qui emballent le chocolat Milka.....


----------



## boubou777 (27 Février 2009)

Suisse les marmottes...pas Allemande !

non sans rire, je vois bien l'annonce le 03/03 car NVIDIA annonce aussi le même jour une sortie des nouveaux GPU....et je crois que lors de la sortie des macbooks il y avait eu en même temps l'annonce des 9400M....drôle de similitude ^^

wait and see


----------



## kuep (27 Février 2009)

http://www.macbug.de/2009/02/27/macbugde-neue-imacs-und-mac-pro-nachste-woche/

"La rédaction de MacBug.de des informations a été de jouer, à la fois les nouveaux iMacs et de nouveaux Mac Pro pour probablement mardi prochain (03.03.09) sont à prévoir. 

 Le Speed Bump un des processeurs et de nouvelles cartes graphiques sont à prévoir. En particulier, l'iMac, on peut même espérer que il une nouvelle mise en page / Design est - tout au moins, ce n'est pas improbable. 

 Nous attendons avec son licencié et reposant dans un week-end - la semaine prochaine, nous savons tous plus."


----------



## xao85 (27 Février 2009)

Ca commence à sentir l'imac, vu le nombre de rumeurs...

 Enfin je trouve qu'il en manque encore un peu sur les sites français... :rateau:


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Février 2009)

apple envoye les invitations combien de jours avant le spécial évent ?


----------



## monsieur_main (28 Février 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> apple envoye les invitations combien de jours avant le spécial évent ?




Même si il y'a mise à jour, je doute que ça fera l'objet d'un SE. (sinon en general c'est 1 semaine, mais récemment ce fut quelques jours)


----------



## wydad91 (28 Février 2009)

"Selon darwinx86.org la future mise à jour 10.5.7 de Leopard ne se contente pas d'améliorations mineures.
Elle apporte également le support des Radeon HD 4850 et 4870 et supporte les processeurs Nehalem."

Encore un signe d'une mise à jour tres prochainement.


----------



## Yanik (28 Février 2009)

Et moi je tremble car "ils" sont capables de supprimer la prise Firewire 400 malgré le tollé provoqué lors de la refonte de la gamme iBook


----------



## Jellybass (28 Février 2009)

Yanik a dit:


> Et moi je tremble car "ils" sont capables de supprimer la prise Firewire 400 malgré le tollé provoqué lors de la refonte de la gamme *iBook*



Je suppose que tu veux dire 'MacBook'.  Il n'est pas impossible que le modèle d'entrée de gamme perde le firewire. Si FW il y a, ce sera du 800.

Moi je tremble à l'idée qu'ils nous remplacent la carte graphique 8800 GS par une 9600m comme celle du MBP, bien moins puissante.  Si c'est le cas, je me jette sur le refurb pour acheter un 'ancien' 3,06.


----------



## wydad91 (28 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Je suppose que tu veux dire 'MacBook'.  Il n'est pas impossible que le modèle d'entrée de gamme perde le firewire. Si FW il y a, ce sera du 800.
> 
> Moi je tremble à l'idée qu'ils nous remplacent la carte graphique 8800 GS par une 9600m comme celle du MBP, bien moins puissante.  Si c'est le cas, je me jette sur le refurb pour acheter un 'ancien' 3,06.




si jamais tu prends un imac sur le refurb fais bien attention de ne pas prendre un  reparé par experience je peux te dire que c'est une mauvaise affaire


----------



## Jellybass (28 Février 2009)

wydad91 a dit:


> si jamais tu prends un imac sur le refurb fais bien attention de ne pas prendre un  reparé par experience je peux te dire que c'est une mauvaise affaire



Les machines reconditionnées sont garanties 1 an et il est possible de prendre l'Apple Care.

Pour en revenir au sujet, on trouve chez Apple Insider une *analyse intéressante* concernant les différents modèles de GPU qui pourraient équipper les prochains macs de bureau. 

Pour résumer, voici les prédictions :

Mac Mini: 9400M
iMac: HD4670 256MB (entrée de gamme), HD4670 512MB (milieu de gamme), HD4850 512MB (haut de gamme)
Mac Pro: HD4870 512MB (entrée de gamme), GTX285 1GB (haut de gamme)


----------



## innocente (28 Février 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca commence à sentir l'imac, vu le nombre de rumeurs...
> 
> Enfin je trouve qu'il en manque encore un peu sur les sites français... :rateau:



Ca a fait l'objet d'une news :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133918/imac-les-stocks-se-vident

Et il y a encore 24h, d'une autre source on a eu confirmation d'une annonce produit ce mardi, mais sans détails sur sa nature. Mais on attendait de voir avant d'en faire une seconde news, on verra lundi si on peut en glaner plus.


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Mac Mini: 9400M
> iMac: HD4670 256MB (entrée de gamme), HD4670 512MB (milieu de gamme), HD4850 512MB (haut de gamme)
> Mac Pro: HD4870 512MB (entrée de gamme), GTX285 1GB (haut de gamme)


 
A ouè quand même ? y font pa les choses a moitié


----------



## Jellybass (28 Février 2009)

innocente a dit:


> Ca a fait l'objet d'une news :
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133918/imac-les-stocks-se-vident
> 
> Et il y a encore 24h, d'une autre source on a eu confirmation d'une annonce produit ce mardi, mais sans détails sur sa nature. Mais on attendait de voir avant d'en faire une seconde news, on verra lundi si on peut en glaner plus.



Pourvu qu'il s'agisse de l'iMac !


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

Plus MB que Imac non ?


----------



## Jellybass (1 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Plus MB que Imac non ?



Je ne pense pas. Toute la famille des MacBooks a été complètement revue il y a 5 mois, alors que l'iMac n'a pas été revu depuis 10 mois (quant aux Macs pro, ça fait 13 mois et les Mac mini 18 mois ).


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

aïe , bon bha  on va bien voir ce que sa donne , mais si c'est les imacs noirs comme j'ai pu le voir dans un autre fil , personnellement ils ne me plaissent pas , mais alors pas du tout.


----------



## kuep (1 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> aïe , bon bha  on va bien voir ce que sa donne , mais si c'est les imacs noirs comme j'ai pu le voir dans un autre fil , personnellement ils ne me plaissent pas , mais alors pas du tout.



Raciste


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

Du tout ! Je parle du dign


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> Suisse les marmottes...pas Allemande !
> 
> non sans rire, je vois bien l'annonce le 03/03 car NVIDIA annonce aussi le même jour une sortie des nouveaux GPU....et je crois que lors de la sortie des macbooks il y avait eu en même temps l'annonce des 9400M....drôle de similitude ^^
> 
> wait and see



La farce de NVIDIA tu veux dire !  Appeler GeForce GXT 250 les anciennes GeForce 9800 GXT+ qui ne sont que des GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mo, c'est du foutage de gueule. Faire passer pour du neuf un GPU lancé en novembre 2007, c'est comme le caca, c'est méga puissant.    La maison offre quand même un G92b gravé en 55 nm... 



Jellybass a dit:


> Les machines reconditionnées sont garanties 1 an et il est possible de prendre l'Apple Care.
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujet, on trouve chez Apple Insider une *analyse intéressante* concernant les différents modèles de GPU qui pourraient équipper les prochains macs de bureau.
> 
> ...




Sans vouloir casser l'ambiance, en quoi la gamme idéale d'Apple selon un illustre inconnu (qui a 87 posts sur un forum) est-elle une analyse intéressante ? :mouais: Une GeForce 9400m dans le Mac Mini, c'est quasiment sûr. Le reste, je doute quand même... Apple s'est amusé à mettre du NVIDIA dans tous les portables mis à jours depuis 6 mois, je trouverais asser curieux d'équiper la majorité des Mac fixes de Radeon. D'autant plus que point de vue perfs, une Radeon HD 4870 est "proche" d'une GTX 280 (et la GTX 285 ne va guère plus vite).


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> je trouverais asser curieux d'équiper la majorité des Mac fixes de Radeon.


 
Ils sont tous avec des radeons apart le 3.06 ou les options non?


----------



## RaelRiaK (1 Mars 2009)

Oui, mais bon ce raisonnement ne tien pas. C'est du passé. Tout les MacBook (pas les MBP, seulement les MB et MBA) avait un chip intel, donc on aurait pu dire "donc la gamme prochaine sera intel", c'est d'ailleurs ce qui s'est entendu, j'ai même vu des gens se faire insulter ici parce qu'ils auraient aimé une nVidia dans les MB et MBA, ce qui est maintenant le cas.

Donc je suis de l'avis de Pascal_TTH, pour moi la gamme iMac avec seulement des nVidia ...


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Mars 2009)

> iMac 28" ... incoming


28" ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> iMac: HD4670 256MB (entrée de gamme), HD4670 512MB (milieu de gamme), HD4850 512MB (haut de gamme)
> Mac Pro: HD4870 512MB (entrée de gamme), GTX285 1GB (haut de gamme)





Pascal_TTH a dit:


> D'autant plus que point de vue perfs, une Radeon HD 4870 est "proche" d'une GTX 280 (et la GTX 285 ne va guère plus vite).



çà vaut ce que çà vaut, avec des drivers PC, mais çà peut donner une idée : comparatif cartes graphiques récentes ATI vs nVidia


----------



## RaelRiaK (1 Mars 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> 28" ? :mouais:



Non c'est un souhait, je me dis qu'avec un peu de chance, Apple lira ma signature et se dira "mon Dieu il faut sortir un modèle 28" ' ... ou plus même je prends


----------



## Baracca (1 Mars 2009)

Petite visite au Apple Store proche de chez moi pour, voir les bêtes de plus près, titiller la souris dans les menus, et contact avec vendeur.

Avant que je demande des renseignements, un des deux vendeurs commence a dire a un client fidèle, que si il veut attendre quelques jours, car des nouveaux modèles arrive, et très vite....

J'allais moi même aller en quête d'infos auusi dans ce domaine, quand cela serait a mon tour.
Je lui signale, que je cela sera pour faire du traitement photo en Raw sous DDP et Photoshop, de l'Internet, s'envoyer pas mal de conneries par Emails entre potes.
Et de lui même, me signale que pour leur boutique, plus de Imanc 20" dispo que peu de 24" car les nouveaux arrive.
Me signalant que pour ceux qu'ils leurs resteraient des 24" a 1900 seraient a 1600, ceux a 1600  passant a 1300, des 20" a 1600 cela passeraient a 1300, celui a 1300 se trouvant a 1000, sans parler de celui déjà a 1000, mais je me demande a combien serait celui ci pour toucher encore plus de personnes (économiquement) qui veulent passer le cap.

Et que c'était maintenant a moi de voir:

-D'acheter maintenant un modèle qui va changer d'ci très peu de temps.
ou
-D'etre patient et d'acheter le même modèle avec une sympathique économie.
ou
-D'etre patient et avec la même envellope prendre le modèle au dessus.
ou 
-Aussi de patienter et avec la meme cagnote de prendre le dernier modèle, avec les évolutions cela va de soi (sous entendant pourquoi pas Snow).     


Je me vois bien dans le dernier choix


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Mars 2009)

je dirais prends le nouveau.

mais l'économie a l'air sympa.


----------



## kuep (1 Mars 2009)

(merci Amalcrex  )

Mes deux centimes :

C'est un choix personnel qui ne dépend que de tes envies et de tes besoins, l'enveloppe étant déjà faite. Mais acheter maintenant resterait très con


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Mars 2009)

Moi j'attendrais mardi ou mercredi 
En attendant je vais me faire un pc au water-cooling 

edit :


----------



## kuep (1 Mars 2009)

Pour la seconde fois en moins d'une semaine il nous a été indiqué que du neuf allait arriver chez Apple à très brève échéance (voir l'article iMac : les stocks se vident ?). Cette fois le ton se veut affirmatif : il y aura du nouveau ce mardi sur l'Apple Store. Mais *aucun détail sur l'identité* de ce ou ces produits.

Si l'on ne peut exclure un périphérique (les écrans 20 pouces par exemple ont disparu il y a quelques jours), tous les Mac de bureau sont depuis longtemps candidats au renouvellement. Les Mac Pro se laissent pousser la barbe depuis août 2008, les iMac depuis avril 2008 et le Mac mini marche presque sur la sienne août 2007 !

Intel devrait lancer officiellement ses nouveaux Xeon Nehalem d'ici la fin du mois de mars et on a vu récemment poindre une vidéo montrant le supposé Mac mini (depuis rien n'est venu confirmer son authenticité).

Quant aux iMac, AppleInsider signale sur Amazon US la complète disparition du modèle haut de gamme à 3,06 GHz.

Enfin le site allemand MacBug, lui aussi sur la foi de sources proches d'Apple s'avance un peu plus et évoque l'arrivée mardi de nouveaux iMac - simple accélération des processeurs et généralisation cartes graphiques NVIDIA - mais également de Mac Pro. À suivre

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133945/des-annonces-chez-apple-mardi-prochain


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Oui, mais bon ce raisonnement ne tien pas. C'est du passé. Tout les MacBook (pas les MBP, seulement les MB et MBA) avait un chip intel, donc on aurait pu dire "donc la gamme prochaine sera intel", c'est d'ailleurs ce qui s'est entendu, j'ai même vu des gens se faire insulter ici parce qu'ils auraient aimé une nVidia dans les MB et MBA, ce qui est maintenant le cas.
> 
> Donc je suis de l'avis de Pascal_TTH, pour moi la gamme iMac avec seulement des nVidia ...


 
Pouquoi pas ? mais celà pourait augmenter le prix non ?



kuep a dit:


> Pour la seconde fois en moins d'une semaine il nous a été indiqué que du neuf allait arriver chez Apple à très brève échéance (voir l'article iMac : les stocks se vident ?). Cette fois le ton se veut affirmatif : il y aura du nouveau ce mardi sur l'Apple Store. Mais *aucun détail sur l'identité* de ce ou ces produits.
> 
> Si l'on ne peut exclure un périphérique (les écrans 20 pouces par exemple ont disparu il y a quelques jours), tous les Mac de bureau sont depuis longtemps candidats au renouvellement. Les Mac Pro se laissent pousser la barbe depuis août 2008, les iMac depuis avril 2008 et le Mac mini marche presque sur la sienne août 2007 !
> 
> ...


 
En gros les stocks ce vident et ils sortent les nouveaux imédiatement ?


----------



## xao85 (1 Mars 2009)

innocente a dit:


> Ca a fait l'objet d'une news :
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133918/imac-les-stocks-se-vident
> 
> Et il y a encore 24h, d'une autre source on a eu confirmation d'une annonce produit ce mardi, mais sans détails sur sa nature. Mais on attendait de voir avant d'en faire une seconde news, on verra lundi si on peut en glaner plus.



Bon ben là ça chauffe! Tous a vos CB!


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

Perso. moi si jamais je vois que les nouveaux sont bien mieux que le mien qui m'arrive demain jle renvoi


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> çà vaut ce que çà vaut, avec des drivers PC, mais çà peut donner une idée : comparatif cartes graphiques récentes ATI vs nVidia



http://www.hardware.fr/art/imprimer/725/

Lesnumériques, c'est pas trop mon genre de lecture, je préfère me baser sur des tests complets : http://www.hardware.fr/art/imprimer/725/
Par rapport aux écarts des cartes actuelles, les GeForce 280, 280 voire 265 et les Radeon HD 4870 court quand même dans une catégorie assez proche. C'est du haut de gamme...   Dans les iMac, Apple n'a jamais mis des bêtes de course de la 3D. 




ari51 a dit:


> Pouquoi pas ? mais celà pourait augmenter le prix non ?
> 
> En gros les stocks ce vident et ils sortent les nouveaux imédiatement ?



C'est vrai qu'il y aura un impact sur les prix. Une GeForce GTX 260 coûte toujours plus de 220  alors qu'une Radeon HD 4870 de trouve à moins de 170 . Les GeForce GTX 285 sont à plus de 300 ... 

J'aurais quand même tendance à penser que vu le rapprochement entre Apple et NVIDIA (cfr tous les derniers MacBook équipés de GeForce 9400m), on risque d'en retrouver dans les iMac aussi. Pour tout ce qui est GPGPU dans SnowLeopard, NVIDIA a fait poussé beaucoup pour "installer" CUDA (sous forme d'OpenCL). Utiliser des Radon n'est pas du tout impossible vu qu'OpenCL est ouvert mais dans un "pur produit NVIDIA", on peut se douter que certaines optimisations sont très favorables aux GeForce. 

Enfin, on verra s'il sort qqc le 3 mars.


----------



## Jellybass (1 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Enfin, on verra s'il sort qqc le 3 mars.



Soyons optimistes. On verra *ce qu*'il sort le 3 mars.


----------



## macdani (1 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Soyons optimistes. On verra *ce qu*'il sort le 3 mars.



ET SI RIEN NE SORT LE 3 MARS???!!!:afraid::afraid::afraid:

Je n'ose y penser...:rateau:


----------



## Jellybass (1 Mars 2009)

macdani a dit:


> ET SI RIEN NE SORT LE 3 MARS???!!!:afraid::afraid::afraid:
> 
> Je n'ose y penser...:rateau:



Boh, on repart pour 20 pages de spéculation.


----------



## kuep (1 Mars 2009)

D'après les prévisions de Paco Rabanne, y'a pas à douter


----------



## boubou777 (1 Mars 2009)

quand je regarde ton avatar je rigole car hier soir j'ai mangé la même !!!! 

et je l'ai pris en photo !!


Voir la pièce jointe 20225


----------



## kuep (1 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> quand je regarde ton avatar je rigole car hier soir j'ai mangé la même !!!!
> 
> et je l'ai pris en photo !!
> 
> ...



Son entrejambe semble ne pas confirmer les prévisions de Paco malheureusement :/


----------



## Maxinkow (2 Mars 2009)

Mac mini, mon amour. Combien de temps encore devrais je attendre pour switcher près de toi? Combien de temps encore devrais je supporter ma béta de windows seven et son univers impitoyable.

Désireux de rencontrer mac os x, je ne sais guère si en mars de ce système je pourrais profiter.

Que Steve Jobs veille sur nous ! Amen !


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

on attend tous le 3mars même si moi j'ai l'imac tout a l'heur


----------



## xao85 (2 Mars 2009)

Changement de programme, le 24 Mars ça vous dit? :rateau:


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

tu crois ?


----------



## Jellybass (2 Mars 2009)

Je verrai bien l'iMac demain (comme prévu), puis le Mac pro + aperçu de Snow Léopard le 24 (avec un Mac mini en 'one more thing').


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Demain ? on peut voir sa ou ?


----------



## Jellybass (2 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Demain ? on peut voir sa ou ?



Heu... nulle part, il s'agit juste de vieilles spéculations concernant le 3 mars. C'est juste que j'ai pas envie d'attendre, c'est tout. :rateau:


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

d'accord mais je parle en général , ou peut on savoir ce qui es sortie ex demain si ils sortent quel que chose de nouveau , comment peut on le savoir ?


----------



## Jellybass (2 Mars 2009)

Bah, simplement en suivant ce fil. Il n'y a pas de sources officielles pour ce genre d'infos. Les rumeurs sont rapportées dans les forums, sur les fils estampillés 'rumeurs', comme celui-ci. 

Alternativement, tu peux taper 'iMac' dans Google actualités pour voir les dernières news.


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

d'accord , très bien c'est juste pour me tenir au courant de l'actualité

Edit : Celà m'étonne que les Etats Unis ne sois pas plus avancer sur les sorties que nous


----------



## bendder (2 Mars 2009)

Demain ce sera Imac ou/et Mini. 
Le Mac Pro ( :love::love::love il faudra atendre le 24 avec la presentation de Snow ou de FCP un evenement Pro enfin apres les moi d'ipod et de macbook marketing de Merd*

Enfin je dis ça mais je dis rien.
A qui c'est attendre tout arrive à point. Même un camion dans la fasse si tu attends en plein milieu d'un passage piéton (et surtout au Havre)


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

moi j'ai pas pu attendre , mais bon je veux savoir ce qui va sortir quand même defois que.


----------



## bendder (2 Mars 2009)

Moi j'ai besoin d'un Mac Pro pour un usage pro mais cela seulement à partir d'Avril au final.
Mais le temps de le présenter, d'attendre la livraison ( est ça risque d'être pas simple du style je vais l'acheter a Limoges pour l'utilise au Havre> une longue histoire).:rateau:
Bref Présentation + 1 mois pour la livraison et préparation en magasin ... 

J'ai juste peur d'une seul chose c'est de la fiabilité des premières séries... 
Quelqu'un a t'il deja eut de très mauvaise expérience a acheter le jour le la sortie un gros imac ou un Mac pro ?


----------



## DealM (2 Mars 2009)

ça serait pas mal un truc dans le style, en tactile multi-touch bien évidemment


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> J'ai juste peur d'une seul chose c'est de la fiabilité des premières séries...


 
Je pense exactement comme toi , es ce que les premières séries avec 10.6 vont avoir des problèmes ? 

Edit : le tactile moi sa ne branche pas du tout .. mais les imacs sont déjà en tactiles ( en option biensur  )


----------



## bendder (2 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Je pense exactement comme toi , es ce que les premières séries avec 10.6 vont avoir des problèmes ?



Deja si des nouvelles machine sorte elle sortirony avec un 10.5.7 pour le support des nouveaux processeur et des nouvelle CG voir ...
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009-02-28/#18045.

J'ai plus peur à la fiabilité Hardware en fait.

...


----------



## Baracca (2 Mars 2009)

macdani a dit:


> ET SI RIEN NE SORT LE 3 MARS???!!!:afraid::afraid::afraid:
> 
> Je n'ose y penser...:rateau:



Si si on y croit pour le 3 Mars, mais on a pas signalé pour quelle année on espérait sa sortie


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Et le 10.6 quand fait tu ?

Ta peur es tout a fait fonder , il faut attendre que quel qu'un fasse l'achat avant ou donne son avis sur les premières bètes sorties.:hein:


----------



## Jeje64 (2 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Deja si des nouvelles machine sorte elle sortirony avec un 10.7 pour le support des nouveaux processeur et des nouvelle CG voir ...
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009-02-28/#18045.
> ...



Je rejoins complètement bendder sur ce coup là. Il faut que 10.5.7 sorte avant la mise à jour des futurs iMacs (et pour moi je les vois bien équipé des nouvelles radeon). Du coup, la date du 24/03 est à privilégier.
Après, pour demain, ils peuvent sortir une révision des mini avec du 9400 sans problème puisque ça tourne déjà sur les MacBook.


----------



## kuep (2 Mars 2009)

Un petit article sur Macrumors :

The big story circulating around the internet this weekend was the possibility of a March 24th Apple Media event. The date was based on a couple of anonymous reports from World of Apple and My Apple Guide. While the date seems plausible, neither site has any particular track record for accurately predicting Apple's future plans. 

Still, it adds to the growing number of hints and suggestions that new product releases are imminent.   In contrast, however, Japanese site Kodawarisan pinpoints March 3rd (this Tuesday) as the release date for the new iMac.

While it's hard to place much credibility in one report over the other, Apple is long overdue in refreshing a number of their products, including the iMac, Mac mini and Mac Pro. It is feasible that Apple could partially stagger these product releases over the next few weeks. 

Of the releases, the iMac and Mac mini are expected to be smaller bumps that may not warrant a full media event. The Mac Pro, however, is expected to incorporate a major architectual jump with the adoption of Intel's Nehalem processors. Intel is also conveniently launching Mac Pro suitable Nehalem processors at the end of March.   And in a final piece of related news, the latest Mac OS X 10.5.7 developer seeds has been revealed to already "fully" support the Nehalem processors.

http://www.macrumors.com/2009/03/02/apple-event-on-march-24th-other-products-maybe-sooner/


----------



## boubou777 (2 Mars 2009)

IMAC pour demain 03 mars :rateau:


----------



## bendder (2 Mars 2009)

Jeje64 a dit:


> Je rejoins complètement bendder sur ce coup là. Il faut que 10.5.7 sorte avant la mise à jour des futurs iMacs (et pour moi je les vois bien équipé des nouvelles radeon). Du coup, la date du 24/03 est à privilégier.
> Après, pour demain, ils peuvent sortir une révision des mini avec du 9400 sans problème puisque ça tourne déjà sur les MacBook.



Ca pour la 10.5.7 c'est obliger pour sortir de nouveaux matériel.
L'autre explication c'est que justement cette 10.5.7 soit déjà fini et présenté au moment de la présentation des nouvelles machines (demain) de tout façon si c'est juste pour supporté des nouveaux processeur et CG et pas grand chose de plus cela ne dois pas être sorcier à faire et validé.
Apres la 10.5.8 sera elle dévolu au plus grosse optimisation et correctif issu des problèmes que les nouvelles machines imac et surtout mac pro auraientt rencontré, après pour le mac mini c'est pas grand chose de plus qu'un Macbook dans un packaging différent donc a priori il pourra fonctionné avec la 10.5.6 sans trop de problème.

Ce qui voudrais dire si la 10.5.7 n'est pas encore prête on aura droit demain qu'au nouveaux Mac mini.
De plus je vois mal apple lancer les nouveaux MacPro voir même iMac sans un spécial événement (donc un coup de pub) surtout si les MP embarquent des Xeon i7, je vois mal apple sortir le mac le plus puissant conçu à ce jour qui arrache les cheveux de mémé avec une simple mise à jour du Store. Ce serait un défaut de stratégie commercial et cela serait très très surprenant... Chez apple ils n'ont pas viré tout le département Com à cause de "la crise".

Bref Wait and See même si on ne peut plus attendre ...


----------



## DealM (2 Mars 2009)

Et vous pensez que Snow Leopard pourrait sortir demain (accompagné des machines avec) ?
Ou pur délire ?


----------



## Macbeth (2 Mars 2009)

Trop tôt pout Snow Leopard à mon avis.


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2009)

Deuxième option


----------



## RaelRiaK (2 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Deuxième option



Ouais pareil, le truc qui implique que tu délire grave 
Sans blague SL ça sera pour WWDC 09, ce qui semble à mon sens être logique. 

Pour revenir aux iMac, une sortie discrète demain? Pourquoi pas ... De toute façon je pense qu'il n'y aura pas grand chose de révolutionnaire, à part l'adoption d'un CG conséquente, et peut être la nouvelle génération de proc Core i7, et avec encore plus de chance un écran encore plus grand, mais rien de plus ...


----------



## monsieur_main (2 Mars 2009)

DealM a dit:


> ça serait pas mal un truc dans le style, en tactile multi-touch bien évidemment



C'est joli, pour un cadre photo, mais si c'est pour utiliser en tant que machine de bureau, vla l'anti-ergonomie.. et puis à peine tu vas poser tes doigts dessus qu'il va tomber vers l'arrière ^^

Sinon concernant les mac *PRO* leur sortie sans special event ne me choquerait pas plus que ça vu que ceux qui souhaitent une machine de se type ne le font pas sur un coup de pub... (bhein ouai c'est des pro, ils achètent suivant les besoin)


----------



## DealM (2 Mars 2009)

A quelle heure ils mettent à jour l'apple store en général ?

Que je sache jusqu'à quelle heure je dois veiller ;-)


----------



## bendder (2 Mars 2009)

Il me semble que les fermetures des store sont dans l'après midi entre 14 et 19h.
Voir le matin.
Mais ce qui est sur c'est que ce n'est pas dans la soirée à cause du décalage horaire.

Espérons que ce soit pour demain.

En passant un pro achète le matériel quand il en a besoin mais par contre il a pas trop envie de l'acheter 1 mois avant la sortie du nouveaux surtout quand l'ancien et vraiment ancien. Surtout pour faire un investissement assez lourd pour commencé une activité. Il vaut mieux que investir pour 3 ans dans du matériel récent.
...


----------



## monsieur_main (2 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> par contre il a pas trop envie de l'acheter 1 mois avant la sortie du nouveaux surtout quand l'ancien et vraiment ancien. Surtout pour faire un investissement assez lourd pour commencé une activité. Il vaut mieux que investir pour 3 ans dans du matériel récent.
> ...



Personne n'a dit le contraire, mais ça c'est aussi le cas pour un particulier, voir plus, car le prox sait souvent exactement ce qu'il fera avec sa machine, donc sait quelle machine lui convient, alors qu'un non pro veut en général une machine puissante "au cas ou" il aurait besoin de faire tourner un truc qu'il sait pas encore ce que c'est.


----------



## boubou777 (2 Mars 2009)

YEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133961/quatre-nouveaux-imac-demain-chez-apple


----------



## Twolate (2 Mars 2009)

Perso, j'aime beaucoup la photo du pseudo nouvel imac (photo d'haut dessus), vraiment très stylé... Mais bon tactile faut pas rêver ...

Vivement de voir les nouvelles bêtes !!!!


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> YEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133961/quatre-nouveaux-imac-demain-chez-apple


Ça reste spéculatif, quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ça reste spéculatif, quand même.



Oui. Et je ne crois pas de toutes façons qu'il faille s'attendre à quelque chose de vraiment décoiffant. Les améliorations habituelles (processeur, carte graphique,...).


----------



## boubou777 (2 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ça reste spéculatif, quand même.



j'aime ce genre de spéculation


----------



## RaelRiaK (2 Mars 2009)

Ca me semble probable ... à voir demain


----------



## Jellybass (2 Mars 2009)

Je vous l'avais bien dit ! Mardi 3 mars. Comment ? Je sors ? :casse:


----------



## xao85 (2 Mars 2009)

Bon le 24 ou le 3??? Faut vous décidé macG???


----------



## Jellybass (2 Mars 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon le 24 ou le 3??? Faut vous décidé macG???



iMac et Mac mini demain. Mac pro, Apple LED display et preview Snow Leopard le 24.  

Ceci ne sont que des spéculations. Ma *source* est très peu fiable.


----------



## OuiOui (2 Mars 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon le 24 ou le 3??? Faut vous décidé macG???



Un iMac 24 le 3 comme ca pas de jaloux


----------



## bendder (2 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> iMac et Mac mini demain. Mac pro, Apple LED display et preview Snow Leopard le 24.
> 
> Ceci ne sont que des spéculations. Ma *source* est très peu fiable.



Je pense à peu près la même chose ce qui serait assez logique. 
Si il nous sorte un MP du feu de dieu il faut pas que ce dernier fasse de l'ombre au nouvel iMac.
Diviser pour mieux encaisser. :love:


----------



## 217ae1 (2 Mars 2009)

macdani a dit:


> ET SI RIEN NE SORT LE 3 MARS???!!!:afraid::afraid::afraid:
> 
> Je n'ose y penser...:rateau:



si rien sort le 3 mars, on verra pour la semaine prochaine.

comme d'habitude. :rateau:


----------



## bendder (2 Mars 2009)

En passant c'est pour demain
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009-03-02/#18053
+

(je voulais garder mon 100 eme message pour le nouveaux mac pro mais ça sera pour les spéculation sur l'imac lol)


----------



## Tipol (2 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde...

raaaaaaaaa. C'est ma femme qui ne va pas être contente de cette nouvelle si celle-ci (la nouvelle) se confirme... Étant un futur ancien transfuge du PC vers le Mac, j'avoue que la nuit sera longue... En fait, à force de surfer depuis des lustres, même si cela peut varier à une semaine près, deux semaines près ou 1 mois près, il semble bien que les nouvelles versions des iMac arrivent (c'est ma cible). ...

Allez, ça se fête !:rateau: C'est ma tournée !


----------



## kuep (2 Mars 2009)

De source sûre je viens de voir passer un CAMION, flanqué de la pomme et d'un slogan que j'ai pas eu le temps de distinguer. De là à penser qu'il était chargé de nouveaux appareils, il n'y a qu'un pas  (cependant je doute qu'ils livrent les fournisseurs avec des camions marqués "apple", ou alors c'était un convoi spécial pour l'occasion, ce qui me semble plausible )


----------



## Tipol (2 Mars 2009)

Z'adore ces périodes précédent l'arrivée d'un jouet auquel on tiens particulièrement... Oui, les années passent, mais la frénésie reste^^  Vais passer quelques coups de fil tiens...


----------



## pomme85 (2 Mars 2009)

J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donner ! selon macbidouille, les mac mini seront aussi de la partie :love:


----------



## bendder (2 Mars 2009)

C'est de la folie, les serveurs vont en cramer ... :rateau:
Je sors lol >>>>>>:love:

( plus de 450 messages pour juste des processeurs un peu plus puissant et des cartes graphiques, a moins que cela fait une plombe que l'on attend les nouvelles machines)

(Moi je veux jouer a Halo 3 lol, gamer tag bendder)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> selon macbidouille, les mac mini seront aussi de la partie :love:



oui enfin, macbidouille, ils font des affirmations un peu foireuses depuis quelques mois...

dans le genre "on a acces a des infos top secretes" 

et finalement, rien


----------



## bendder (2 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> oui enfin, macbidouille, ils font des affirmations un peu foireuses depuis quelques mois...
> 
> dans le genre "on a acces a des infos top secretes"
> 
> et finalement, rien



Quoi qu'il en soit on va avoir du mal à dormir !!! hein


----------



## ambrine (2 Mars 2009)

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord, mais aujourd'hui les sources MacGé et les sources MacBidouille ont l'air d'accord!


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Mars 2009)

Ils donnent déjà bien envie ceux qui sont actuellement.
Si y'en a un vraiment chouette je vais peut-être craquer 
Vivement demain!


----------



## Jellybass (2 Mars 2009)

C'est trop long d'attendre. Demain, j'arrête.


----------



## zepatente (2 Mars 2009)

Il faut pas non plus s'attendre à grand chose tout au plus une accélération de la carte mère sur certains modèles d'imac et c'est tout . S'il y a un spécial event là on peut s'attendre au mac mini


----------



## bendder (2 Mars 2009)

Voici les références qui seront mise a jour demain
http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/category/567/Computer-Base-Units/n/1000567+4294965966
En bas les 4 références....

L'imac se confirmerait.
(( par contre il y a un truc qui me semble bizarre par rapport a cette page anglaise si on fait attention le prix pour l'extension de garantie a 3 ans (apple care quoi) et a 219 £ pour un iMac et de 279 £ pour un mac pro normalement. Hors les nouvelle références elle on une extension de 279 £ donc les nouvelles références pourrait être des Mac Pro je me trompe peut être mais ce serait logique, et ce serait la grosse fête...))

Le mac mini est en demi teinte mais il pointe son nez ....
(La vidéo que l'on a vu il n'y a si longtemps ne serait pas un fake au final)


----------



## monsieur_main (2 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Le mac mini est en demi teinte mais il pointe son nez ....
> (La vidéo que l'on a vu il n'y a si longtemps ne serait pas un fake au final)




Si c'est le cas, y'en a un qui va encore bien se faire chambrer


----------



## bebert (2 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'avoir confirmation que ma commande passée le 27/2 ne sera pas livrée avant le 16/03 prochain. Le délai est passé subitement de 24h à 15 jours...


----------



## bendder (2 Mars 2009)

bebert a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens d'avoir confirmation que ma commande passée le 27/2 ne sera pas livrée avant le 16/03 prochain. Le délai est passé subitement de 24h à 15 jours...



Pour quelle machine ?
Si cela n'est pas trop indiscret.


----------



## boubou777 (2 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> C'est trop long d'attendre. Demain, j'arrête.



+1 

depuis fin aout j'attends !!!:modo:


----------



## zepatente (2 Mars 2009)

monsieur_main a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, y'en a un qui va encore bien se faire chambrer



en tout cas même avec un flash ou de la lumière , il y en a qui ne savent toujours pas faire de photo net


----------



## monsieur_main (2 Mars 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> en tout cas même avec un flash ou de la lumière , il y en a qui ne savent toujours pas faire de photo net




Une photo trop nette se serait tout autant suspect de toute façon ^^quand on veut voir un fake on le voit, et quand on veut pas on le voit pas.


----------



## boubou777 (2 Mars 2009)

attention !!

entre la photo et la video !!!!

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/9502/dibujocnv.jpg


----------



## bebert (2 Mars 2009)

bendder a dit:


> Pour quelle machine ?
> Si cela n'est pas trop indiscret.



L'entrée de gamme à 999...


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Mars 2009)

Ça se concrétise alors, pour ceux qui en doutaient encore


----------



## monsieur_main (2 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> attention !!
> 
> entre la photo et la video !!!!
> 
> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/9502/dibujocnv.jpg




On voit très bien que c'est un montage, surtout les écriture en bleu...


----------



## boubou777 (2 Mars 2009)

monsieur_main a dit:


> On voit très bien que c'est un montage, surtout les écriture en bleu...



heu :mouais: les écritures en bleu sont là pour entourer le défaut de ventilation  10 pour 9


----------



## monsieur_main (2 Mars 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> heu :mouais: les écritures en bleu sont là pour entourer le défaut de ventilation  10 pour 9




 t'es un champion... je savais pas.


----------



## Jellybass (2 Mars 2009)

Pas de quad core, selon *One More Thing*. 

Les specs, traduites par Google (l'original est en Néérlandais). Trouvé sur MacRumors.

Mac mini 
- 5x USB 
- 1x FireWire 800 
- 1x mini-DVI 
- 1x display port 
- Nvidia chipset (like the new MacBooks) 
- From 2.0 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo 
- 1 or 2 GB DDR3 RAM (4 GB max) 
- 120 GB hard disk (max 320GB) 

iMac 
- 1x 20 "model, 3x 24" models 
- Intel Core 2 Duo (*so no quad core*) 2.66 Ghz, 2.93 Ghz and 3.06 Ghz 
- 1x display port 
- 20 "2 GB DDR3 RAM memory, 24" 4 GB DDR3 RAM (max 8GB)


----------



## boubou777 (2 Mars 2009)

monsieur_main a dit:


> t'es un champion... je savais pas.



ha c'est malin.....

sinon...je pense que apple ferai une erreur de pas mettre des quadcores.....ils auront toujours une longueur de retard avant le passage au core i7 (fin d'année)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> - 1x mini-DVI
> - 1x display port



Excusez mon ignorance, mais j'ai du mal à cerner l'utilité de ces 2 ports.

D'apres mes recherches Google, pour les écrans, cela permettrait de faire du dualscreen (enfin!) sur Mac Mini???

Mais ce ne serait pas vraiment des standarts et ils seraient optimisés pour l'écran Apple Cinema?

Merci de m'éclairer un peu la dessus car je galere un peu!


----------



## pomme85 (2 Mars 2009)

A quelle heure pourrait-on espérer cette maj demain ? dans la journée ? la soirée ?


----------



## Jellybass (2 Mars 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> A quelle heure pourrait-on espérer cette maj demain ? dans la journée ? la soirée ?



Généralement vers 14h/15h, heure française.


----------



## monsieur_main (2 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Généralement vers 14h/15h, heure française.



Pile poil quand je me lève, trop classe


----------



## Pse (3 Mars 2009)

Ca pourrait être cela ?
http://i.gizmodo.com/5162911/what-is-inside-this-huge-mystery-box
Ou est-ce quelque chose de plus gros ?


----------



## Rez2a (3 Mars 2009)

Pse a dit:


> Ca pourrait être cela ?
> http://i.gizmodo.com/5162911/what-is-inside-this-huge-mystery-box
> Ou est-ce quelque chose de plus gros ?



Je ne sais pas mais en tout cas allez jeter un oeil aux commentaires c'est à mourir de rire !

"What a stupid question. It is a Palm Pre!"
"600 fleshlights"
"that box is filled with shame."
"Over-packaged Apple remote?"
"An Apple MiniHDMI to VGA adapter. Apple just wanted to really make sure it'd be safe in shipping."
"i think it's the instruction manual for the apple remote..."
"The internet"
"It's a new Mac mini. Oh.. we have some bad news..."
:rateau:


----------



## Baracca (3 Mars 2009)

Ma Localisation:

- La France


Ma bécane actuelle:

- Un Portable Pc 


Heure sur la machine (après modification):

- 14h00


Alors j'ai tout bon, c'est bien l'heure des nouvelles !!!! Non 

A moins que je ne suis pas là ou il faudrait (plutôt que dans mon lit a cette heure tardive), avec Pc qui me sort des yeux a force de reluquer des Pommes sur vitaminées et 13 bonnes heures d'avances pour des annonces qui ne pourraient pas venir demain


----------



## monsieur_main (3 Mars 2009)

Pse a dit:


> Ca pourrait être cela ?
> http://i.gizmodo.com/5162911/what-is-inside-this-huge-mystery-box
> Ou est-ce quelque chose de plus gros ?




les mises en scène de chez apple sont un peu redondantes, on nous a déjà fait le coup des basket... 

les gars sont trop feignasses pour retirer leurs grolles du champ avant de prendre la photo ^^(ah non on me dit dans l'oreillette que ça donne une touche authentique)

En tout cas une boite en bois pilotable avec une apple remote, c'est trop la classe.


----------



## Maxinkow (3 Mars 2009)

Une télé APPLE - LG ?


----------



## fgero (3 Mars 2009)

Même pas de quad-core sur les iMac haut de gamme....

J'hésitais vraiment avec l'iMac, mais je crois que je vais partir sur le Mac Pro si ce dernier passe bien au Xeon type Core i7, et qu'il reste silencieux.


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

La iWoodBox !! Une boîte révolutionnaire 100% Green (pas de mercure d'antrax de bébé mort et d'huile de baleine) compatible avec l'Apple Remote ... ou d'ailleurs n'importe quel type de télécommande 

En somme un produit révolutionnaire!


----------



## Bjeko (3 Mars 2009)

Bon, il semblerait qu'on y soit finalement 

Mon souhait : juste que l'actuel 20" 2,66Ghz 2G° devienne l'entrée de gamme et passe à 999. ça semble possible si les rumeurs d'une nouvelle gamme : 1x 20" + 3x 24" sont fondées.

Et si en plus il bénéficie d'une CG plus performante que l'actuel je serais comblé.


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Et si en plus il bénéficie d'une CG plus performante que l'actuel je serais comblé.



Oui, comme une 9800m ou une GTX2xxm, par exemple.


----------



## xao85 (3 Mars 2009)

fgero a dit:


> Même pas de quad-core sur les iMac haut de gamme....



Dans le marketing, il ne faut jamais tiré toute ses balles à la fois.


----------



## miaou (3 Mars 2009)

aucune rumeur sur les cartes graphiques  ? 
ce pourrait-il  qu'on ai  le choix entre 2 ou 3 options . ça ça me plairais bien


----------



## Onra (3 Mars 2009)

Un p'tit up de la carte graphique ce serait sympa. Et peut-être que la situation économique va décider Apple à baisser les tarifs des iMacs.


----------



## bendder (3 Mars 2009)

Onra a dit:


> Un p'tit up de la carte graphique ce serait sympa. Et peut-être que la situation économique va décider Apple à baisser les tarifs des iMacs.



Pour les prix en baisse je n'y crois pas trop.
Plus que 2/4h avant d'être fixé.

Ps c'est sur que le Mac Pro surtout s'il est à base de core i7 pour peut qu'il ne change pas trop de prix sera une machine du feu de dieu...

w&s


----------



## bendder (3 Mars 2009)

Sur cette page que j'avais cité hier
http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/category/567/Computer-Base-Units/n/1000567+4294965966
Les références des imac et mac pro 2,8 ont été retiré et les 4 refs fantômes aussi.
Aurait ton droit en fait a de iMac et du MP aujourd'hui ?

Car il reste tout les ref des mini ....


----------



## fgero (3 Mars 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Dans le marketing, il ne faut jamais tiré toute ses balles à la fois.


 
Oui, mais les iMac n'étaient déjà pas du tout "concurentiels" en prix, si il s gardent leurs Core 2 sans changer de prix ça devient invendable ou presque en mars 2009 !
J'exagère, mais quand même....


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

Les MacBook (si j'ai bonne mémoire) n'ont pas vu de mise à jour de leur processeur grandiose, on restait dans le domaine du "connue" les vrai nouveautés étant principalement le CG, l'unibody, et le trackpad. Donc je pense vraiment qu'il y a peu de chance qu'on ai un changement incroyable niveau processeur dans l'iMac ...

De toute façon l'iMac tel qu'il est là est déjà bien plus puissant que ma machine de travail avec pourtant un Core 2 Quad, et du matos à la pointe ... Donc non ça ne m'embête pas qu'ils reste en Core 2 Duo ...


----------



## bendder (3 Mars 2009)

Et cela continu de plus belle et pour aujourd'hui
C'est de la Folie folle :love:
Nouvelle Ref de MP pour aujourd'hui donc comme je pensais aujourd'hui ce serait iMac et MP 

MACPRO MAJ M4E


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

Apple Store Nouvelle Zélande fermé.


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

Rien de très existant pour l' iMac: MAJ classique.
Pas de Core 2 quad et pas de dos en Alu...
C' est décevant, les concurrents comme Dell XPS One (le tout en un) 24 pouces possède un Core 2 Quad et les portable de très haute gamme (ASUS' Lamborghini VX5) aussi.
Vivement la prochaine MAJ dans 8 mois voir 10 max!


----------



## Bjeko (3 Mars 2009)

fgero a dit:


> Oui, mais les iMac n'étaient déjà pas du tout "concurentiels" en prix, si il s gardent leurs Core 2 sans changer de prix ça devient invendable ou presque en mars 2009 !
> J'exagère, mais quand même....



Si le prix psychologique des 999&#8364; pour l'entrée de gamme est maintenu et que le 20" 2,6 passe à ce prix ça ferait quand même une baisse de 300&#8364;... c'est déja pas mal.


----------



## boubou777 (3 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Apple Store Nouvelle Zélande fermé.



exact 

ça commence à sentir bon....:rateau:


----------



## bendder (3 Mars 2009)

La tarte de mémé Jobs est presque cuite.
Tous à table !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love::love:
Espérons juste que le repas ne durera pas 4h lol


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Si le prix psychologique des 999&#8364; pour l'entrée de gamme est maintenu et que le 20" 2,6 passe à ce prix ça ferait quand même une baisse de 300&#8364;... c'est déja pas mal.


Non mais attend c' est normal, il faut bien qu' Apple met à jour ces produits par rapport à la concurrence.(Carte graphique, CPU etc.. sont dépassés par rapport à la concurrence et surtout à ce prix 999 euros)
Le prix pour construire un iMac (les composants) est sûrement moins chère donc il faut bien une répercussion comme exemple les TV LCD ils sont aujourd' hui très abordables alors qu' avant ça coûtaient la peau des fesses.


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Mars 2009)

Bon OK, pas de 30" ... mais un 24" quasiment en entré de gamme c'est parfait


----------



## Bjeko (3 Mars 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Non mais attend c' est normal, il faut bien qu' Apple met à jour ces produits par rapport à la concurrence.(Carte graphique, CPU etc.. *sont dépassés par rapport à la concurrence* et surtout à ce prix 999 euros)
> Le prix pour construire un iMac (les composants) est sûrement moins chère donc il faut bien une répercussion comme exemple les TV LCD ils sont aujourd' hui très abordables alors qu' avant ça coûtaient la peau des fesses.



Sans vouloir lancer un débat philosophique, l'iMac n'a pas de concurrence


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Sans vouloir lancer un débat philosophique, l'iMac n'a pas de concurrence



Si, le Mac pro d'entrée de gamme.


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Sans vouloir lancer un débat philosophique, l'iMac n'a pas de concurrence


Franchement tu craques de trop mec!
Mais des ordi tout en un, il y a le XPS One, le Asus EE Top et Sony va en faire un aussi après l' iMac à cause de son prix doit être concurrentiel et très performant même si il est beau cela ne vaut pas le coup de mettre 999 euros pour un écran et un design.


----------



## Jellybass (3 Mars 2009)

Le design, c'est subjectif.  La supériorité d'OS X, ça l'est beaucoup moins.


----------



## Maxinkow (3 Mars 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Franchement tu craques de trop mec!
> Mais des ordi tout en un, il y a le XPS One, le Asus EE Top et Sony va en faire un aussi après l' iMac à cause de son prix doit être concurrentiel et très performant même si il est beau cela ne vaut pas le coup de mettre 999 euros pour un écran et un design.



Je crois que le principal avantage de l'Imac est MAC OS X 10.5 pas sa puissance.
Il est l'ordinateur familial apple d'excellence et un ordinateur génial pour les PME et TPE (surtout pour le milieu de la photographie etc...)


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> La supériorité d'OS X, ça l'est beaucoup moins.


Autant faire du hackintosh voir prendre un Mac Mini.


----------



## Bjeko (3 Mars 2009)

Maxinkow a dit:


> Je crois que le principal avantage de l'Imac est *MAC OS X 10.5* pas sa puissance.
> Il est l'ordinateur familial apple d'excellence et un ordinateur génial pour les PME et TPE (surtout pour le milieu de la photographie etc...)



Evidemment ! Et n'oublions pas iLife !

Quand à prendre un hackintosh : ça n'entre de nouveau pas en concurrence avec l'iMac puisqu'on perd le tout-en-un.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2009)

La suite ici donc...


----------

